# post your last youtube video you saw



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

simple rule:
post your last youtube video.
please allow others to post before you enter another one.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

AHA! Got it!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Never mind, couldn't make it work - enjoy!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Buck
:clap


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Bakemono (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Missed the beginning on television, caught it on youtube.  It's only the first part, but I didn't want to make it a looong post. Anyway, I WISH I can be that fearless...!


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

why doesn't it show???


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> why doesn't it show???


Did you use the link instead of the embed code? Use the embed code below the description of the vid.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

max4225 said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Disturbingly awesome.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Silentce (May 8, 2011)

These guys play on my server in Rift, and though they are evil, kind of funny in a dark way.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Good song, that video is just someone randoms hehe.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Must play this game again when I have the chance :O


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

fmZIa55hZmE[[/MEDIA]


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A video compilation I made at Brisbane suburb of Murarrie.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone sended this to me.. xD


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

x3 Misaki said:


> Someone sended this to me.. xD


Yikes, that's a whole lot of booty. Have you ever looked up "pebblez the model"? She deffinately has the worlds biggest booty, at least on a thin girl.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

lolz


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG LMAO I'm like crying of laughter watching this ... 
The girl is warning her dad so much' be careful daddy ' while hes taking a ****ing ice cream container to catch this HAHAHA


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> OMG LMAO I'm like crying of laughter watching this ...
> The girl is warning her dad so much' be careful daddy ' while hes taking a ****ing ice cream container to catch this HAHAHA


:haha I saw that video before while I was looking at random videos!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

****ing sexy!!!!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SakasaJinei (Jun 21, 2011)

​




​
This is a fan made production by someone of association on another forum board of aspiring voice artists. It's a song from the Japanese Animated Cartoon, "Angel Beats". A song which he adapted and sung! It made me cry and I thought I'd share it with everyone here so you may all enjoy it too. I found it very appropriate to post here on this board, considering the lyrics and dedication that he added at the end of the video. It really makes you think.​
_"I can feel my heart is breaking,_
_and although my strength is dying,_
_I can hear a voice inside me,_
_telling me that I must go on._​
_Life will always be so painful,_
_with this lonliness consuming me._
_Still I know that deep in my heart,_
_There's a light that's shining brightly."

*-- Caleb Hyles*_​


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

All hail radiohead! :nw


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

x3 Misaki said:


> Someone sended this to me.. xD


"This video has been removed because of such and such."

DAMN IT.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

i lasted like 8 seconds, its impossible not to laugh D:


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Patti Mcgee, First Femal Pro Skateboarder. Such a sweethart!
I'm in love~


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Artificial Intelligence (Jun 20, 2011)

Zyriel, that was so funny. :lol


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-draw-suggestive-doodles-169132/


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't want to know..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta love the Nard Dog.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:lol


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

HAD TO MAKE IT A LINK.......couldnt figure out how to get the vid. to come on.....lol


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Probably don't want to click on this one unless you can handle some language and uncomfortable subject matter, lol. I listened to it on my lunch


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Was watching videos of the space shuttle and ended up here:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Pretty cool.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pni5vr4LBnE


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Necro-Bumpalooza!

Warning: This vid is sad.





I cried. Some men in China save up to buy suits and/or a briefcase and then walk around all day so they can pretend to have a job and not bring shame to their family or themselves. Sad world.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## PolkaTheSalsa (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm quite interested to see more.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

NSFW


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

Seeing Chewbacca wrestled into a cop car by a group of cops just made my day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

A.A said:


>


rob does great movie analysis , I probably shouldn't have watched this one before bed.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> rob does great movie analysis , *I probably shouldn't have watched this one before bed*.


Hehe The Thing is a pretty creepy movie - probably Carpenter's best and scariest film imo. I've been watching and enjoying Ager's movie analysis videos for years now. I'm surprised (even though I shouldn't be) that SAS folks are aware of who he is and what he's about.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

A.A said:


> Hehe The Thing is a pretty creepy movie - probably Carpenter's best and scariest film imo. I've been watching and enjoying Ager's movie analysis videos for years now. I'm surprised (even though I shouldn't be) that SAS folks are aware of who he is and what he's about.


yea it is a great film, really terrifying. the people behind the animatronics are seriously talented, it is probably one of the best examples of its use?

I think I came across one of his analysis videos around 5 years back when I was searching for clips of a favourite movie, think it was the shining? I always knew there was a bit more to that movie. but he explained so many other things too which I completely missed. its all really well put together,researched and presented by him. I think he does the best film analysis on youtube. I really should watch more of his stuff!

----

last video I watched today was this podcast'


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I love these guys.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

it was 2AM and I felt like watching some music videos


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Poor Katt Williams...


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I randomly stumbled across this but I'm glad I did. Not bad .


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## AThomas23 (Mar 12, 2016)

A video a lady posted about her annoyance with people who use "vocal fry tone"




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sailor Moon said:


>


loll


----------



## AThomas23 (Mar 12, 2016)

A video about speech pattern and the way it's used to assert oneself socially 




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Love bart baker parodies


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Best part is if you read the comments, it's April fools gone wrong.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got to get me a girl that lifts.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## jorabear (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

> hi, how may i help you?
> yes give me 80 chicken mcnuggets
> how many?
> 80


lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I lol'ed. Haven't laughed this hard in a long, long time. This is spot-on, for both of them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

If I paid $8000+ for a robot only for it to do this, I would demand a refund lol. Why buy robots now wait till that sh*t gets way better than this little thing. What can it do besides answering questions even it walking is annoying.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## optical (Apr 22, 2016)

d {^ _ ^ ) b


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*R.I.P Prince*


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

New York filmed in HD 60fps back in 1993. Very cool.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

It's fake but man.. How cool would it be if that was an actual feature. Only hang up I have is a thief can easily get in before the door closes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## optical (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## optical (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## mopspops (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I set it as my voicemail message.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kimmel threw Bryan Cranston a party for his 60th, what a diva.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Baseheads lol....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmao I love this guy. ****ing hilarious.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Love this channel.  Great guy.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Contains spoilers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## MeNick (Sep 8, 2016)

she is sooo funny, i really admire her sense of humour


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

(Finnish sign language alphabets)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I was rooting for him.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Most of the last ones are like that. I am a pretty big fan of the hockey, and season is coming around.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Militantcomb988 (Sep 23, 2016)

(spoilers for batman the telltale series)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Unboxing therapy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

CNN Live Coverage (08:48am-10:53am) - September 11th 2001


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Turkish fight club dance(this sentence sounds weird but this is the best description, it's a weird video lol)


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

:lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hells Bells - ACDC


The perfect wedding song ROFL.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish this was real


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Royal Family dance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Total respect ! :O


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

It also seems like the two of them recently got married in Vegas.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Gobble gobble, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not even really sure how I stumbled across this but this guy seems like a real character. :lol


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Never watched the show, I was specifically searching for good fights to decide what series I'll watch next. Might be this one.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## nardly (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fitness and mental illness.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So sick....


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i thought this was funny way back when.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Evan she's a freshman lmao....


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

I like especially the last minute of this song.


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

why doesn't the youtube link I posted work?
Can anybody else see it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

masterof said:


>


Fixed it. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

His reactions though, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iluvsh (Feb 3, 2017)

*Funny Camel*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

cant get the vids to post ofr some reason. do you go to advanced edit, click the youtube thing then put them embed code in?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> cant get the vids to post ofr some reason. do you go to advanced edit, click the youtube thing then put them embed code in?


Click the Youtube button as usually and then only paste this


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Repix said:


> Click the Youtube button as usually and then only paste this


Where is the youtube button ? You mean when post there is a you tube button ?


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Repix said:


> Click the Youtube button as usually and then only paste this


Thank you


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Dammit! lmfao


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Doesn't work for me  oh well.

it was this but i've kinda killed the fun now


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Just a test.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Where is the youtube button ? You mean when post there is a you tube button ?


Yes, you have to click "Go advanced" though.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Tanrus (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Test


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


>


Love this vid!! I remember trying to teach myself as a teenager to breakdance :grin2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Repix said:


> Yes, you have to click "Go advanced" though.


Thanks repix, sleep well tonight for you have a done a good deed !! :grin2:


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Thanks repix, sleep well tonight for you have a done a good deed !! :grin2:


I exist to help


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Love this vid!! I remember trying to teach myself as a teenager to breakdance :grin2:


The tune takes me back to my recreational drug fuelled days, I think


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> The tune takes me back to my recreational drug fuelled days, I think


Your probably right if you can't remember exactly LOL! :grin2::kma


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

He says that Look Outside is his favourite song on the album.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol i managed to land on this:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Two Beasts.....


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Die Deutsche Welle live


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

damn


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

:love2


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't make it through the whole video because it makes my ribs hurt from laughing so hard


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

^^ Apparently laughing so much I can't copy and paste properly :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This was inspiring, I'm so trying with my diet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Necessary screenshot is necessary. (To me.)


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg so accurate lol.....the struggle is real


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Love watching those.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

be warned that you might cry


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This girl needs more subscribers.....I've been trying to promote her.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

A video that got released yesterday


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

An interview with Dr. Steven Greer from secureteam10. Very informative and didn't have any fear mongering crap.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

:smile2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the name of this cemetery.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Such a pleasure to watch, this guy is very good.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

the editing... so dreamy... *sparkle eyes*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

I was bored. XD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my face hurts from laughing too much


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've watched this too many times lol.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

It had been a long while since I last watched Smosh but I saw that Anthony quit Smosh and started making videos on his own and made this video.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......:teeth


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I think this was the best Smosh video.(not that I've watched that many of their videos)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Linzer (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler warning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......:nw


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

roflmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## pandaspoopalot (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

5:47 part was interesting.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Our favorite totally awesome ex-president at his worst...











That's racist, man!


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cannabislove (Jul 23, 2017)

*Soul-Crushing Jobs*

I'm not sure if i can post links yet but I really liked a clip from Joe Rogans podcast titled "Henry Rollins and Joe Rogan talk about soul-crushing jobs" on Youtube.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

So this mv came up on my feed & I was like ohh, this new anime looks so cool, I wonder what it is about...welp, it was actually DGM :blank Which I didn't recognize...at all. I'm sorry Katsura Hoshino!! I'm such an awful fan :cry


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This was very refreshing to see on the news when it is usually all doom and gloom:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

very good anime and that song from anime just epic


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

I love this movie!


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

_"In the end though, jokes on him. I couldn't read."_


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I love how simply and elegantly this lady explains data compression methods. She would have been really helpful back when I first took programming classes =p


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


>


lol I watch his videos and sometimes post them here, and thought about posting that one but didn't.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Time for a musical interlude!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

(is that the gummy bear heart Daenerys was eating in Season 1 she's holding? lol.)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I was feeling depressed yesterday so my brother showed me this in a half joking way, it was nice of him:


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

IT'S FINALLY HERE


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@ScorchedEarth lmao wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

I just saw this Arnold Schwarzenegger prank call and it's really epic XD

Hope it'll make your day 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


> @ScorchedEarth lmao wtf


:int:grin2:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Too cute and funny.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

and now i got 16


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow, Bill Gates really did "look into" a new Age of Empires game :um Never in a million years did I expect this, though. Glorious


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm starting to fear for the future of humanity again. At least eclipses are too rare for this to happen often...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Really quite stupid to go walking in bear territory without bear spray, or at the very least a firearm. I guess these bears are very conditioned to humans and walk the trails often.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hollo said:


> Wow, Bill Gates really did "look into" a new Age of Empires game :um Never in a million years did I expect this, though. Glorious


Awesome.
One of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

If you feel bad about being a socially-anxious recluse, watch this to see that being well-adjusted is... let's just say, relative depending on the time and place.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


LMAO. Yeah, it's terrible that a homeless guy was able to make some money in advertising, and all those women are able to pay off their student loans. I can't imagine anything worse. Unless maybe if someone told them they were "dirty", "nasty" and going to hell after this life ended. That would be worse.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

At The Drive-in doesn't take cocaine, cocaine takes At The Drive-in.






They used to put on the coolest shows.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> LMAO. Yeah, it's terrible that a homeless guy was able to make some money in advertising, and all those women are able to pay off their student loans. I can't imagine anything worse. Unless maybe if someone told them they were "dirty", "nasty" and going to hell after this life ended. That would be worse.


God bless my brother. 0


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> God bless my brother. 0


No thanks. >


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Smallfry said:


>


What you doing watching that girl?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> What you doing watching that girl?


Hehe my sister sent me the link, I was bored and needed some light entertainment:blush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> Hehe my sister sent me the link, I was bored and needed some light entertainment:blush


Haha ok. :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

​


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

That was a song that caught my attention before because of Stranger Things actress.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coyeyes said:


> Awww so cute!!!


:smile2:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If it weren't for having this mindset, I don't think I ever would have beat my addiction to narcotics...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks really similar to Stranger Things.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


What are they wearing? The "guy" in the front looks like he's trying to accentuate the way his legs look like they belong on an overweight 50 year old woman. Why would any guy want to flaunt the overweight femininity of their body? I've never seen anyone other than teenage girls wear those pants.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> What are they wearing? The "guy" in the front looks like he's trying to accentuate the way his legs look like they belong on an overweight 50 year old woman. Why would any guy want to flaunt the overweight femininity of their body? I've never seen anyone other than teenage girls wear those pants.


Meh idk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Meh idk


Sorry, I've just been in a drug induced virtual coma for several years with limited exposure to modern style and culture. It's all a little weird now.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:lol Man I love this guy


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I got all of them right but I heard their opinions first with few of the instruments.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:clap


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

^ I thought that was a cheap impersonation at first. He looks weird with a beard. Pretty good freestyle though.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


I'll be waiting to see the video of how messy their divorce is. >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> I'll be waiting to see the video of how messy their divorce is. >


Aww they're a good couple lol. Think they'll be fine.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Aww they're a good couple lol. Think they'll be fine.


They all are. They all are...


----------



## stellabelly (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## foreverlove (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

pause at 2:56 :lol


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to read more of Peter Singer's work. So far I've only read Animal Liberation, which was good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I watch their videos sometimes, they went to Japan for the last episodes.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been watching klaytonfiloni's Jurassic Park videos about the franchise's history, his theories, what if questions, etc.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is disturbing. Somehow it bothers me more than digital implants. I think it's because of the reason for it. Putting bugs in your pills to make sure you can't lie about taking them? Where does that get fun?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Of course his favourite band is Ghost lol, 0.24 and 0.59 second mark hit too close to home though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


It always sounds like they're talking about a giant Christian orgy when they talk about everyone being one body with Christ. Eating his "flesh" and drinking his "blood" together. Maybe that's why so many cute girls join Christianity.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I watch dashiegames's 'Let's play Super Mario Maker' where they make new levels, tweet em to him, he plays them, and he rages the **** out.' On 120 episodes now I think.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Now I'm sort of hoping that if the robot rebellion happens, it will be in the form of the paper clipocalypse.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

This kills me every time and I wanted to laugh today.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Loving this channel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

similar to the video above but better:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so needed this.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"we all float down here" lmao


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Tymes Rhymes said:


>


:clap


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


This is so badass!!






Anna Akana ❤


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I ate at this place today, I got interested in there after watching the youtube videos about there, this videos has 4.3 million views, 8.52 minute mark was funny, the gimmick is that the guy is really angry and fast, his name is Ali, he's like the soup nazi from Seinfeld, he was like this today too, we had to wait in line, he jokingly hit someone with a stick, it's cheap, one çiğ köfte wrap costs 1.05 dollars but it was hard to hold and eat and didn't really taste good.






Here he attacks someone for real:


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

i sometimes just before going
to sleep , have marathons of paranormal videos


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I like this guys videos but in this one he uploaded today, after 5.55 minute mark he starts criticizing their stage presence and that the vocalist is hitting on a little girl without realizing that that's not the real band members in that music video but just kids dressed up as the band lol, I don't know if he though Ghost was a kid band.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

> Dr. Stuart Hameroff is a Professor of Anesthesiology and Psychology, and Director of the
> Center for Consciousness Studies at the University of Arizona. Together with British quantum
> physicist Sir Roger Penrose, Hameroff is the co-author of the controversial Orch OR model of consciousness.



As an agnostic, I always find myself trying to understand the world around us, why we exist, if there is meaning, one thing I always seem to gravitate toward is the fundamental aspect of ourselves, our own awareness, what is it within us that experiences the five senses, our emotions, our memories. These sort of videos always fascinate me, they leave me wondering if we are a product of the brain, or if the brain is an interface from a spiritual realm to the physical - or perhaps awareness is an inherent part of the physical universe of which our brain somehow taps into.

As someone who also likes to follow transhumanist topics, it likewise interests me, I like to think about the future a lot. How we will be able to integrate ourselves with machines, to improve our own quality of life. So naturally, a topic regarding both transhumanism and consciousness was a good watch.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

2:50 Damn I hope I look this fresh at 300+.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


Oh, you thinking of switching sides? ;P


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solutionx said:


> Oh, you thinking of switching sides? ;P


What? Lol.....nice christian video .


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

Don't judge


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I liked this comment: "They're EVERYWHERE IN ISTANBUL! They should really call that country "Cat" instead of "Turkey""


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I misunderstood the thread title and thought this was about posting our own YouTube videos. :/

Nonetheless, here's my late kitty, Coz. Video from 2012.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@tehuti88 Awww, what a cutie, beautiful green eyes, and I like how it looks like he has a little goatee, lol. :love2


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*tehuti88* Awww, what a cutie, beautiful green eyes, and I like how it looks like he has a little goatee, lol. :love2


He had such beautiful eyes, I could never be entirely sure what color they were. Sometimes they seemed green, sometimes yellow, and I swear they had little flecks of blue in them too. And I loved to rub his little black chin. He would stick it out a little bit whenever I did. :mushy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I couldn't be the husband...no way.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Huh, weird. I have always taken this question as a prompt to reply something curt about how my day is going or how I've generally been doing (even if I'm glossing over the bad parts, cause... no one wants to hear those). I didn't know people in America take it just as a polite greeting basically. Maybe I've been deluding myself into thinking people actually care about your answer when they ask that? Lol. Or maybe they're too used to hearing it over and over throughout the day so no one bothers to respond to it anymore.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Because I'm into science and **** :cig


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I couldn't be the husband...no way.


Did i just hear 80$/h....... ? :O
Could do that anytime.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Did i just hear 80$/h....... ? :O
> Could do that anytime.


You'd rack up lol. Don't think you'd get that much because the company would take their share but still a lot.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Lidia Valentin, crazy strong. I watch a lot of weightlifting videos. Whether its the elite in competition lifts, or just training.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*Mad World*


----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Deviantmoon (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Deviantmoon said:


>


Adorable but I'm still scared lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

and i'm just about to go to bed...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

10+ years and it's still funny.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Damn, now I want to play it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"The quirks that make up our church" :'(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's a FM broadcast pirate radio if you were wondering. It lets you broadcast an FM radio station on the radio. I'm a nerd (if it's not immediately apparent lol):


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The equipment is removed and dissolved.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:afr ...













ScorchedEarth said:


> The equipment is removed and dissolved.


Finally it's time for cake!...you know I love pie. :sus


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

This is me talking about depression.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Not impressed with pastas lately, but here's a pretty good one.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

This is gold.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Saw this yesterday, liked it except the ILY parts would be too much, not that I'm gonna send it to anyone.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hyped!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Solomoon said:


>


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Barakiel said:


>


:b that one is pretty good too


----------



## Kitty196 (Aug 3, 2017)

So i cant post links, but ever seen the thomas the tank engine theme with otamatones? I've got one on the way and its sooo funny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It was some dude fixing a washing machine with this topless woman standing around. YouTube suggested it to me. Wtf?!?!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

they're cute together


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

lol


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The ending never gets old.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

She's really funny &#128514;


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I watched this like minutes ago, I don't believe horoscopes though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if anyone will actually take the time to view this considering the length...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

twistix said:


> I wonder if anyone will actually take the time to view this considering the length...


yea I made a thread on this a while back;
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/johann-hari-s-take-on-depression-2165018/

I noticed my local library has a copy of lost connections, I feel like I would like to give it a fair shot and go that route instead of getting it from a shop, i'll hopefully sort that out at some point if current meds are failing and I wanna try a different approach.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

*Don't judge me.*


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I wish I had just a fraction of this guy's talent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

And I was watching that with my kitty cat curled up next to me purring like a motor.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*&#128077;&#128077;*



Kevin001 said:


>


 ^^Truth. I'm so glad she said this and you posted it. Thank you both!

More truth. I've been selling some of my stuff on eBay lately and Weird Al's parody of it is so dead on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CharmedOne said:


> ^^Truth. I'm so glad she said this and you posted it. Thank you both!
> 
> More truth. I've been selling some of my stuff on eBay lately and Weird Al's parody of it is so dead on.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Poor lad ha


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

youtu.be/rL86PFCnqfw


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lyyli said:


>


 lol.. I think this is not allowed in basketball, what was referee doing?

ok, the ball hit the rim and not he glass, might be ok


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

holy ****, that is some speed!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Want trivia on a cult (huehue) classic you've probably never heard of? Probably not, but here it is.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

this is pretty good, it has english subtitles too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

You want some ?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lot of swearing btw


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

its a scary stories channel in spanish


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Always said Putin was a good man ops


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


>


I rather like Oxhorn's videos too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Carl the Duckupine lol.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been doing the MILD technique more or less but it mostly just seems to increase remembering dreams and not them being lucid so I guess I'll try adding on the other stuff.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ThermobaricTank (Aug 4, 2017)

¡La canción del Cola Cao para el veranito!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

*Warning*: Some violence you'd see in any war movie, but I thought the message was powerful. Will take down if it's too inappropriate


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

:heart


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lonely Hobbit said:


>


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Klingon diplomacy...






Klingon troubleshoots computer glitch....






Riker ain't no brain surgeon....


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So much purple. It's my favourite colour too but not sure if I'd want everything purple.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

it's pretty good


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Deep


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Just me starting up my old Diesel engine. Makes nice black smoke when started makes awesome noise, smells great.

In one of my other videos I get behind the tailpipe, a couple feet back and breath in that awesome diesel exhaust.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

reminds me of the old h3 videos


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

This video recommended by YT makes me want to install Stalker CoC again.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I make sure I watch this every few weeks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This was awesome. I swear if I was playing this game I would be all scared and on th edge of my seat. I would had gotten killed. LOL. 
I had to defend the uploader by posting a comment because a lot of people were saying he talked too much. I posted back a

"Whoever said this guy talk too much or is annoying then yaw need to shut the bleep up your damn self. Now what?!"

I don't swear but I got my message across. People and their negative comment.......but then again some people do talk too much on their channels so I can understand how one can feel but because I really liked his video I had to defend him. Ha Ha. Hypocrite.

On the side note: There was this YouTuber who talk on and on and on on her videos to the point where I had to click off. What make me different is that I don't go posting the person by telling them how they talk too much and say nasty things to them because of it.

EDIT: I just realize the game is titled GTA 5. 
Is that Grand Theft Auto 5? I have no idea


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black As Day said:


> This was awesome. I swear if I was playing this game I would be all scared and on th edge of my seat. I would had gotten killed. LOL.
> I had to defend the uploader by posting a comment because a lot of people were saying he talked too much. I posted back a
> 
> "Whoever said this guy talk too much or is annoying then yaw need to shut the bleep up your damn self. Now what?!"
> ...


Yeah, that's the game. Your such a noob, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness : O
I had noooo idea: O 
Blah. I know LMAO


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need this lol


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol. Not even wearing gloves. 10/10. In my previous experience with hair dye though purple was the worst at staining skin. Even while wearing gloves sometimes.






I actually love how she's taken a common formulaic YouTube thing like hairdye videos and turned it into something crazy though.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This video was so needed.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Love this stuff, I'm glued to my seat and can't take my eyes off it.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Really like what this guy is doing. Didn't know that Jesus means "Hail Zeus", so Jesus is actually Zeus and the real Jesus is Yeshua in Hebrew and Joshua in English. Love researching this stuff. It's good to have people like Billy Carson and Michael Tellinger becoming more popular after Zecheria Sitchin's death.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This easily ranks as one of the best documentaries I've ever seen....


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Really like what this guy is doing. Didn't know that Jesus means "Hail Zeus", so Jesus is actually Zeus and the real Jesus is Yeshua in Hebrew and Joshua in English. Love researching this stuff. It's good to have people like Billy Carson and Michael Tellinger becoming more popular after Zecheria Sitchin's death.


Oh man why did you post this
You would defiantly be hated in the Church 
I'm 3:47 minutes into this and when he said something specific I thought "DAMN" because what he said is true and made sense. I already knew a few things he was saying but when he said that other thing.....that hit me like a ton of bricks. The sad thing about what he had said is that so many people don't know. As Jesus said "Father, forgive them; for they know not what they do." People are still "asleep" and in a program-like state of mind/condition.

*Resumes watching video*

I don't mean to laugh. It just that I can't believe you posted something like this.

_ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Oh man why did you post this
> You would defiantly be hated in the Church
> I'm 3:47 minutes into this and when he said something specific I thought "DAMN" because what he said is true and made sense. I already knew a few things he was saying but when he said that other thing.....that hit me like a ton of bricks. The sad thing about what he had said is that so many people don't know. As Jesus said "Father, forgive them; for they know not what they do." People are still "asleep" and in a program-like state of mind/condition.
> 
> ...


By now you should be expecting me to post something like this, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> By now you should be expecting me to post something like this, lol.


 Ha Ha Ha 
I don't know what to expect; D

_ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This chick was really judgemental. She didn't even apologize. And some of the people were laughing at her comments. Leave people's styles and appearances alone.

_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

**** ! she's hot... could listen/watch this **** all day.






Don't know why yt recommended me this but it got it right this time lol.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This video made me shed some tears. I never had a dog before. If I had a dog I would be so happy. I'll be crying just like them.....but worse.

EDIT: SCREW IT. I watched another video and now I'm crying. I should had never watched it. I'm so sad.

_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> **** ! she's hot... could listen/watch this **** all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see you dating a woman that looks like that.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm rarely listened to (unless I've just put my foot in my mouth! Then, everyone seems to have been keenly paying attention...) so... "LISTEN ALERT"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

They released a new teaser an hour ago for season 8 of Game of Thrones.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

kandie said:


> They released a new teaser an hour ago for season 8 of Game of Thrones.


Very subtle


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

rockyraccoon said:


> Very subtle


Have you seen it?! I didn't want to post the actual video because spoilers. But wow, I'm so ready and excited for the new season.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

kandie said:


> Have you seen it?! I didn't want to post the actual video because spoilers. But wow, I'm so ready and excited for the new season.


You didn't actually show the teaser, you told us that there is one. Some people don't like spoilers but others do. That is why I said it was subtle of you to do that  And yes I did watch it, and yes I am pumped for it:yes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

kandie said:


> They released a new teaser an hour ago for season 8 of Game of Thrones.


 It's gonna be soooo good lol


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

3stacks said:


> It's gonna be soooo good lol


I know! Can't wait.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

kandie said:


> I know! Can't wait.


I'll probably like legit cry if anyone dies or more at whoever does haha.


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

3stacks said:


> I'll probably like legit cry if anyone dies or more at whoever does haha.


I think I'll cry during every episode. Haha. I have my predictions for what's going to happen, but I don't know, I might be wrong.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

kandie said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably like legit cry if anyone dies or more at whoever does haha.
> ...


 Yeah same haha and probably cry knowing it's the last season ever haha. Oh I've got some predictions but mine are terrible.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone else on Youtube said a similar thing too. She spoke about how blessings and opportunities are about to happen and that it is a good time to manifest. I'm about to get my manifestation on. While I'm doing that I will take time to write down what I really desire and want to see happen with myself. I really think about it.

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^ : O


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm okay with this. The game isn't perfect but it gets pretty close to doing everything right.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like her, her reactions and facial expressions seem so genuine and I like listening to the technical analysis.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

_"I need the sound of the TV. Otherwise I don't feel well. The silence reminds me that I'm alone."_

This but with Youtube usually.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I never heard of this cat until my Mom told me about him. I swear the sound effects.

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

discopotato said:


>


ok, this is medicine. every time i feel depressed i'm going to take this youtube video


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

kesker said:


> ok, this is medicine. every time i feel depressed i'm going to take this youtube video


Right??  If this doesn't make you smile, nothing will :O


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

heart


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^ LOL






_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

GameGrumps Mario Party 8

Pokemon Worlds VGC 2018, 2014, and 2012 Championships


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Cletis said:


>


I see you, and raise you these...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know why I find this dude so irresistible. He's just so random and hilarious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't like this kind of videos and I don't find them funny or anything else, but this one is quite accurate.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This game is.........I want to play video games again. Now I want a Dream Game Room. My Game Room will be deck out with the latest game system and game release. I want that PS4, Wii, Xbox, I want all of that with accessories and a large flat screen tv with good surrounding sounds and couches and a snack bar. It is going to be fun at my house. lol

_SPENDITO BAMBARITO_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

The flipside is that, while the internet can be used to social engineer people into thinking alike, it also allows for the exact opposite. It lets people be exposed to ideas that might not find room to exist in the physical world and allows for less consequence of expressing yourself differently. Still, they do bring up a lot of good points.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For some reason kept watching this since I'm tired and find something about the background of her video + voice nostalgic and soothing lol:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I clicked on this because 'Nihilistic cringe' caught my attention. Then he mentioned Strange Æons did a book review on the same book and inspired this video and I was like 'ah that must be why I was suggested this as I occasionally stumble on and watch her videos. A significant part of this is that her outro music on some videos is good. And I feel like it's a Ronald Jenkees track or something by Ratatat but what's the track title?' (And I still don't know, but it's important that everyone who might read this post knows this.) Not that there aren't other reasons, but it's a bit like when you watch a film and the trailers are cool and then you have a weird attention system/motivation hierarchy so the trailers become more interesting.

He starts the video with 'it's not going to be a quick 5 minutes summary, I wanted to go a little bit more in depth with this one. It deserves a good 30 minute minimum long term review.' Then I checked the video time, and it's _one hour and twenty minutes long_ lol. I watched about 40 odd minutes of it in the background while doing stuff in Runescape. That was days ago but I kept the tab open, and just went back to it. I liked that he colour coded the book. I would have just scrawled some notes or something and made some trash video.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


wow, I don't often click on videos like this but that was fascinating and that building is one of the most beautiful structures I've ever seen, exactly as it stands. I love the idea of it being preserved for hundreds of years somehow. It might take on a kind of mystique, not that it doesn't now. What a cool show.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

exceptionalfool said:


>


I need to hang out in this thread. There's a lot of great stuff in here, this being at the top of the list. Very cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@kesker

yeah I thought that building was pretty cool I also love decayed/ruined buildings in general, and the graffiti also makes it more interesting. He mentions the style is called Brutalism (which I didn't know because I'm not that knowledgeable about architecture.) And it seems like it's often considered quite an ugly style, though it's recently become a bit more fashionable. I found that interesting because while some of the buildings on Google images are more interesting because of the shapes, and some I've seen in real life, there are lots of buildings in what I think is that style that I've seen around and I have commented before on how they seemed ugly to me. I guess when it's done correctly it can be kind of cool, but when it isn't it kind of just intensifies the dreary landscape.

-----






(yes I need to know what this outro music is from too. But even further off than the other track. It's synthwave, and that's about all I can tell.)


* *




Also some of the comments on that video are hilarious



> This looks like what happens during my monthly mental breakdown





> I once went as beetlejuice for halloween and ended up in an ambulance and the paramedic thought I was a chef﻿





> The moment you stuck them to your head, I knew God had left us.﻿


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

@kesker

I'm assuming you play guitar (?) hehe. I like that channel, it's interesting and the guy is a real expert.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @kesker
> 
> yeah I thought that building was pretty cool I also love decayed/ruined buildings in general, and the graffiti also makes it more interesting. He mentions the style is called Brutalism (which I didn't know because I'm not that knowledgeable about architecture.) And it seems like it's often considered quite an ugly style, though it's recently become a bit more fashionable. I found that interesting because while some of the buildings on Google images are more interesting because of the shapes, and some I've seen in real life, there are lots of buildings in what I think is that style that I've seen around and I have commented before on how they seemed ugly to me. I guess when it's done correctly it can be kind of cool, but when it isn't it kind of just intensifies the dreary landscape.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's the decay that probably made it interesting to me. I always wanted to do pictorials on old abandoned buildings/shacks and, also, on bar/nightclub restrooms but the endeavors are currently outside my expertise and courage levels. But maybe sometime.

I've been wanting to do something different with my hair so I must check out that Winona vid.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

exceptionalfool said:


> @kesker
> 
> I'm assuming you play guitar (?) hehe. I like that channel, it's interesting and the guy is a real expert.


I really can't play at all but I do play _*with *_them. Yeah the guy seems to really know his stuff and he seems at ease speaking. I seemingly seem to like saying the word _seem._ :eyes Thanks for posting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is so random. (Apparently I will be posting in this thread often now.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Learning to face


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Alyosha Clarke (Feb 26, 2019)

What I'd do to have a therapist like Robin






'It's not your fault'


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

This was a shocker. I had no idea that Star Girl was an exotic dancer. She been through so much in life. From a humble yet rough beginnings to a hard life of exotic dancing, club, drug atmosphere, unhappiness, and abusive and toxic relationships. Not being her true self. She was always introverted and liked music. What she engaged in was not her but because of what she been through she fell into those bad things. By the Grace of God she has pulled herself out of it and now she is living a good life. She went from a toxic lifestyle to a spiritual one. More of her life's purpose.

You don't know what a person has been through until they tell you their story. Every one's stories are different. Every situation affect people differently. Every hurt and pain is different. Even the way people cope with their hurt is different. As the saying goes: someone may have it worse than you. People like this are a success story. Anybody who make it out of their life hardship is a sucess story. And it seem that hardship is needed to help get you to where you are at in term of your life's purpose and to shape you into a stronger person. Like a polish gem. It take a lot of roughness to make it smooth and polish. It take a lot of pressure to make a diamond. It is the same thing with people.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

_"Almost like, you're my church. And I'm your church."_

Poppy is right. Youtube basically is my church.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

:lol


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm occupied enough in my struggles and will to life that I'm not too inspired by the cosmic perspective as much anymore. My former partner never understood the appeal of things like this. It was too obscure and detached from meaning to her life, while I was just blown away by the plainly obvious futility of everything and the mystery of what was actually going on in the inexplicable experience we were sharing together. I'd want to talk to her about it and everything else too, but she wouldn't indulge the concepts too much. She always had a lot of burdening stuff on her mind and I never realized it. I was just happy and retarded. Anyway, I thought this was cool.


* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol the pilot hat and hello kitty(?) glasses are a look


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

He's a freaken Sorcerer. That mind reading magic stuff is real. Some of it are illusions and tricks but some you wonder how the heck they did it. It is uncanny.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok, Saturn is freaky in a 50's Scifi kind of way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

*I can't wait! (Bill Murray, Adam Driver, & Steve Buscemi) XD*


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

Ekardy said:


> *I can't wait! (Bill Murray, Adam Driver, & Steve Buscemi) XD*


 Saw this earlier today (the trailer). Looks like the "weird, small town" comedy I'd like, but it also has zombies. May be refreshing, seeing as zombies are preeeetty tired nowadays. And the cast has me charmed and intrigued to see it even more. Odd roster for roles, gotta say.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Emperor Palpatine is back. :um
That laughter gave me chills.
Can't wait.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Fever Dream

lol I used to love that video. I would regularly quote it.

There's another in this series recently uploaded XD:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @Fever Dream
> 
> lol I used to love that video. I would regularly quote it.
> 
> There's another in this series recently uploaded XD:


I haven't seen that one in years either. It's a recent Youtube "recommendation". I think it's a sign that I've been watching too many Brooklyn 99 clips. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't believe they allow a character from Sesame Street to do a short clip with Game of Thrones. A little KIDS show. Good thing Barney the dinosaur retired. They probably would had use him instead. But seriously joke aside that still don't make it right.

_ Sent by Red Eyes Black Dragon using Tapatalk_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Aw Man. This was my JAM on the Boomarang channel.

_Sent from my Beef-F-F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

this was good for clearing up the bs that the press have said about him. I was disappointed to hear that he's joined ukip though, thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

He's just hanging in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

That new Sonic movie. I'm not even going to post a link. And I thought the new Kim Possible movie was bad. This is worse because this is SONIC they've messed up on.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

They say you are what you eat. That colon is no joke. This hit me hard. I really need to change my diet. Rest In Power Dr. Sebi. They killed you because you had the cure for Aids.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

^Ugh I hate seeing amd hearing that name. 
_________





I'm watching a ganeplay of my favorite video game: Jet Set Radio Future. If my Xbox haven't went out on me 2 years ago I would be playing the game right now. The game is known for it's soundtrack. I be crank'in my phone volume up. I just love it.

I'm only at 45 minutes exactly of the 5 hour long video. I'm so going to enjoy it.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> ^Ugh I hate seeing amd hearing that name.


Cracker Barrel? Brad? Or Fever Dream? :afr


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> Cracker Barrel? Brad? Or Fever Dream? :afr


That "Br" word. 
Not you


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> That "Br" word.
> Not you


Ok, I'd just read it as Br*e*ad from now on. You must of had a bad Bread experience?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> Ok, I'd just read it as Br*e*ad from now on. You must of had a bad Bread experience?


Yeah.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Fun Spirit said:


> Yeah.


:rub Just remember, you can always toast him, and then cover him in butter.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> :rub Just remember, you can always toast him, and then cover him in butter.


Ha Ha That sound good. {No pun here LOL} Thanks Kermet.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't ask, i'm a weirdo (yes i watched it fully, even mutliple times...)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yaw ready for this??? We about to be turn into some PLANT FOOD.:boogie
What type of CRAP is this?! 
It is INSANE.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't like illusionist. They trick me. Wannabe real magicians. LOL.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Well fitting in most scenes


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Not much of a cook but want to try it


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

This still makes me laugh lmao


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Harveykinkle said:


> Not much of a cook but want to try it


That looks so good!


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That looks so good!


It does, especially to a cheese addict like me.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

'what are you a demon? Did Clive Barker write you?'


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'what are you a demon? Did Clive Barker write you?'












e pluribus anus >


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> e pluribus anus >


Yeah that second clip is one of my favourite scenes the escalation of things and then when Troy says 'you' to the troll doll haha.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Real Doomwalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol



> I'm so excited to let my gr8 grandchildren play FF7 remake, Cyberpunk 2077, Elder Scrolls 6, and Star Citizen!!!


This one seems pretty far in though? ES6 hasn't even started development lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I mean you just stole Quixel's photorealistic Unreal Engine trailer thing and then shoved a bunch of Bethesda/Zenimax logos on and a content warning that makes no sense. But I also doubt it will. Actually stylistically this is cool but there's a lot of stuff like this*, so I'd hope there would be a wide range of environments.






*The future/every planet is Iceland lol.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A rantopcorn

* *





I founded my answer. Stress is not causing my unexpected anxiety and panic attacks. I don't be thinking about nothing when BOOM! an attack strike. I can be just sitting there doing whatever. No worry, not stress out. I know when I am feeling stressed out. My anxiety and panic attacks are not the result of it. It is BULL. BOLOGNA. It is a Spiritual Awakening in my case. I'm not seeing 5's for nothing. Why have my 5's return right when my Family and I moved to Georgia from Illinoi: a made a MAJOR change in our lives? I first saw my 5's in 2011. It was short lived. They stopped. 7 years later they're back? Get the Heck Out Of Here. No coincidence. And why have I been feeling a weird magnetic pull on my right side why lying down at night? I can feel it the pull. What is that? It seem to have stopped because I haven't been feeling it but NOW I'm getting panic attacks. Did the Awakening symptoms switch up on me? It is that Kundalini. I had some idea of possivle going through a Universal Shift but after checking out some YouTube Videos of anxiety and panic attack spiritual meaning I now became aware of what has been happing to me.

Now that I have found my answer I need to figure out how to adjust and to know who I am on a Spiritual level. From discovering spiritual gifts to transformation, to releasing old things that don't serve my Higher Good. Now that I am "open" lower vibrations are having a huge affect on me. I need to find ways to lift up my vibration. I don't want no bad energy around me nor do I want to give any out.

I need to do something 'less this journey won't be so well for me. It is like a matter of life and death. In a way it is. Not physical death but the death of the old self. The Old former Spirit.

Yaw don't laugh at me. I take this stuff serious.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i can't believe i just watched all the 5 episodes.
surprisingly, the prettiest girl is most quiet. xD


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I think it's her eyes that get me.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

lenticular clouds?..


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

So dressing sexy make a woman less intelligent? Who made this survey.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Samantha's so niche


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess it was meant for me to click on the News section today on Youtube because this have pop up. The video was uploaded today. I keep saying it. I'm going to win. I just know. Watch. And when I win {including my Mom and my Older Sister} I'm going to be gone. A lot of people think the lottery is a waste of money. It probably is. Some even believe the odds of winning is low. Probably. But see I am a dreamer and a strong believer of possibilities. Anything is possible. If a wealthy rich man can have it why can't I? What make me any different? Because I didn't work for it? If God want to bless someone instantly without them having to do much effort then so let it be done. Besides people don't know a person's situation or what they have been through. They could really use a sudden blessing. Especially if you had it rough. Financially or just a rough life. From all that long hardship or whatever One been through I would expect a blessing to come through at the end. Kind of like a reward.

Well anyway I'm prepared to win. I know what to do and also what not to do. I mention all of this somewhere on a Lottery Thread here on SAS. The kind of lifestyle I want for myself and also my Family and the kind of house we all want. The house is written in my 2 post long essay on the Your Barbie House Thread. I'm that serious. This isn't a lustful desire to have material things or to be filthy rich. We just want to be financially secure. And live a life of no worries or stress. True, money is not going to solve your problems but from where we are standing and what we been through we could use a Powerball or Mega Million win right now. Many may view me as a sucker or crazy. Delusional. All in my head. Aiming for something that is consider too high and unrealistic. For you it may be. But not I.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl That wet slimy sound :rofl 
And Will's reaction:haha
When movies were awesome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Reviewbrah has done four (or five?) videos on the nacho fries before I've tried them. Shows how long it's been since I've went to Taco Bell.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, I'm guilty of this.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

deetzy said:


> I just watched that earlier!


Oh yeah, I've been into this stuff since I was 12 and have known about him for years but still got excited excited when watching this. I saw his doco on Netflix yesterday and this interview is much better, goes into a lot more detail. It's good and important that the real deal like him with so much evidence to back up his story makes it on there for so many people to see. We've really come some ways now recently with the US government admitting that their investigating the UFO phenomena (and haven't stopped at Project Blue book back in the 70's which was obvious to anyone who knew anything lol), the military encouraging their pilots and crew to report sightings, New York Times articles and now this. There's only so long you can hide this from the world.


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Smallfry said:


>


 I surprised some people didn't develop some kind of terrible disease from eating those when they were fresh. I guess I'd eat them if I had to but yuck.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I surprised some people didn't develop some kind of terrible disease from eating those when they were fresh. I guess I'd eat them if I had to but yuck.


I'd expect the stomach cramps, and/or explosive diarrhea that comes from consuming those to be "terrible" enough. 

Honestly though, I've tried them before. I can't say MRE's are the worst thing I've ever tried, but yeah... only in a person has to.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Fever Dream said:


> WillYouStopDave said:
> 
> 
> > I surprised some people didn't develop some kind of terrible disease from eating those when they were fresh. I guess I'd eat them if I had to but yuck.
> ...


What's the worst thing you've tried?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Smallfry said:


> What's the worst thing you've tried?


I can't remember the exact worst thing I've ever eaten. Although, back when I was working retail, one of the department managers was asking coworkers to try some homemade jerky she had made. It was _'spit that @&!% out the second she walked away'_ terrible.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Fever Dream said:


> Smallfry said:
> 
> 
> > What's the worst thing you've tried?
> ...


Niiice I think I would have reacted the same lol that stuff is gross


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Randomly suggested and it made my day. I have no idea how they kept straight faces (for the most part.) :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

A video speculating why Nidoqueen can't breed
A video on why the Carinthosaur was cut from The Lost World, as well as what the Red Raptor is
A video speculating why Tarzan was the last of the Disney Renassiance


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Need to watch Bebop again maybe in Dec or New years...






I wish I was spunky and cool like Spike :lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Funny how you posted that. This 'debate' that happened yesterday between 'Jessica Yaniv' and Blaire White continuously had HIM denying that he sent any tweets that involved those predatory behaviors. But I'm assuming that the same one shown here is the same account allegedly used for it...?

I do think that this person (if even that) is looking for attention and the whole debate just enabled what he wanted... I'll admit that the parts I did watch had Blaire roast him pretty good. Ultimately, he needs to be in jail, but of course the left will continue to defend him 'because he's trans'.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

blue2 said:


>


You can't really blame him though...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

CNikki said:


> Funny how you posted that. This 'debate' that happened yesterday between 'Jessica Yaniv' and Blaire White continuously had HIM denying that he sent any tweets that involved those predatory behaviors. But I'm assuming that the same one shown here is the same account allegedly used for it...?
> 
> I do think that this person (if even that) is looking for attention and the whole debate just enabled what he wanted... I'll admit that the parts I did watch had Blaire roast him pretty good. Ultimately, he needs to be in jail, but of course the left will continue to defend him 'because he's trans'.


My thoughts exactly, even though I have not watched Blaire's debate yet. Great minds think alike, haha. :wink2:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Forgot about this channel and how hilarious these girls were before I stumbled upon ''The Cigarette Duet'' song by Princess Chelsea on this site:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fireworks display in russia, man I'd love a mini nuke for New year's : /


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Fireworks display in russia, man I'd love a mini nuke for New year's : /


Don't forget to bring plenty of RadAway.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Suggested to me, coincidentally. Honestly, I've learned something new within the first few sentences the narrator had spoken. Not that I'll really get the language(s) itself.

_(Poor Isle of Man since it is hardly ever acknowledged.)_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't judge me


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness 
Fairly Awesome
:boogie

*Sent from my Taco's Trunk using Tapatalk*


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

trying to absorb some wisdom from tom campbell


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I love this so much I don't know why... I have it on repeat in the background like it's a song lmao. Love Sam, she's probably my favourite actress.






_I feel I know you

Tell me what you're doing later tonight?

dfkslfjslfa

Is thaat a question or an invitation?

It's a prompt.

Tonight, I am going to stay awake, 'till the sun goes down. I'm not going to sleep.

¿Por qué?

It's my birthday.

Happy birthday...

---

You wanna come to a club?

If you come there's a definite risk that you'll have a good time, and if you don't come with me then, you'll regret it..

Come on, <come on..!_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

After watching that I want to make videos with reactions to each of her song too. And video reactions to Mariah Carey's old song and performances too like this guy:





(Although that particular performance with Brian was lip syncing cause it's identical to the recorded version)
















You can tell he enjoys that a lot  So fun to watch to me. His reactions are very similar to mine. I'd be the same.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I never liked people looking at anything I made either, Bernie. But you were right the first time. When in doubt, use fire! >


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Finding ways to make money of the homeless.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Finding ways to make money of the homeless.


I'd prefer simulating life as a [email protected]#ish goose instead.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Man, that was ****ing awesome!


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

So he could speak some Turkish, like at 19.34 minute mark, he can probably speak it fluently now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This did not go where I thought it would (if you watch it watch the whole thing)


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Thomas the tank spider ?


----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Terminator come back...


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I barely understand any of it but I'm intrigued. At least it's different from most games.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Love the chat between Steve and his customer in this video. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

A classy human as well.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)

bdg is a human treasure


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's a book I wouldn't mind coming across. The 1865 Alice in Wonderland - worth a couple of million. (hard to find though)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a lot of songs:


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

:blush


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

So apparently dog moms give special care to runts of the litter if they have enough resources. If life is stressful for them and they don't have enough resources they abandon, reject the runt. So this puppy doesn't have enough chances to survive if they don't get taken care of by humans. When they experience some extreme stress, they can even eat their puppy/puppies. Just like humans (plus mental health also goes into that).

Looked for this video because when I was in a village some time ago I saw a very, very small abandoned puppy for the first time of my life. It was the size of my cat (who's a very small cat herself) if not a little smaller and same color as my cat too. Unfortunately I couldn't do anything about it. But I'll remember it for a long time if not for the rest of my life because it reminds me of myself and of my cat by it's size and color and I feel so bad about not being able to help that puppy. Probably humans in that village were thinking it shouldn't be taken care of cause it's so small, fearful and weird and they have more than enough of stray dog population already so they have lots of ''normal'' dogs to help if they want to help.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> So apparently dog moms give special care to runts of the litter if they have enough resources. If life is stressful for them and they don't have enough resources they abandon, reject the runt. So this puppy doesn't have enough chances to survive if they don't get taken care of by humans. When they experience some extreme stress, they can even eat their puppy/puppies. Just like humans (plus mental health also goes into that).
> 
> Looked for this video because when I was in a village some time ago I saw a very, very small abandoned puppy for the first time of my life. It was the size of my cat (who's a very small cat herself) if not a little smaller and same color as my cat too. Unfortunately I couldn't do anything about it. But I'll remember it for a long time if not for the rest of my life because it reminds me of myself and of my cat by it's size and color and I feel so bad about not being able to help that puppy. Probably humans in that village were thinking it shouldn't be taken care of cause it's so small, fearful and weird and they have more than enough of stray dog population already so they have lots of ''normal'' dogs to help if they want to help.


That reminded me, my friend used to raise Rottweilers. When the female gave birth she had a sickly pup and actually tried eating it, and my friend saved it and it had a heart condition. It lived with them for a few years and grew up, but always had troubles and died at a young age. I was surprised when I learned they sometimes eat their young though! I think I would be horrified to see something like that.

I used to raise rabbits as a kid and they will abandon their sickly and weakened babies if the mom senses they won't thrive, or if we got our scent on them so we weren't supposed to touch them while they were newborns.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Aww, he's so cute.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yer Blues said:


> Aww, he's so cute.


Spoilers, man! Spoilers! Nah, J/K. I really don't care about spoilers all that much... I have spoken.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Spoilers, man! Spoilers! Nah, J/K. I really don't care about spoilers all that much... I have spoken.


Sorry, I have spoken. I can remove it if it bothers people about the spoilers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yer Blues said:


> Sorry, I have spoken. I can remove it if it bothers people about the spoilers?


I wouldn't worry about it. While I'll argue that the Mandalorian is quite possibly the best "Star Wars" that has been produced by Disney, not a lot has really happened yet that's worth spoiling. I have spoken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. While I'll argue that the Mandalorian is quite possibly the best "Star Wars" that has been produced by Disney, not a lot has really happened yet that's worth spoiling. I have spoken.


I'm enjoying it so far. Nick Nolte is a great ugnaught. I have spoken.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That reminded me, my friend used to raise Rottweilers. When the female gave birth she had a sickly pup and actually tried eating it, and my friend saved it and it had a heart condition. It lived with them for a few years and grew up, but always had troubles and died at a young age. I was surprised when I learned they sometimes eat their young though! I think I would be horrified to see something like that.
> 
> I used to raise rabbits as a kid and they will abandon their sickly and weakened babies if the mom senses they won't thrive, or if we got our scent on them so we weren't supposed to touch them while they were newborns.


Cats can also eat their young. I was told a story about someone's cat doing that to one or several of her kittens. So I guess these things are true for at least some of the mammal species. It's like with humans because some mothers would abandon their children in foster care, kill them or abuse them or neglect them. Pretty sure same would be with fathers who need to take care of children alone and don't have an option for their female relatives to do this job. Basically it's the same as with these animals, I think.

Everyone tends to say they abandon their rut like it's something every single one of them is programmed to so that's the only thing they do. It's all about this pseudo ''evolutionary biology/psychology'' thinking that's actually more ideologically than scientifically influenced. For example, this justifies economical inequality. Jordan Peterson with his lobster hierarchy saying rich people are just naturally smarter that's how they got there. And this is not new at all, just a backlash. It's actually been there for centuries. Many people on this site tend to think this way too, to have this whole mentality, because they can't explain why they're different from other more successful and social people in any other way. That's the most popular thing they've heard of so they think that makes it true.

This case with the dog proves that not every single one of them does that. I guess multiple factors play into that. Such as how much resources are there. How much food etc... Also if the dog mom herself is being cared for appropriately, if she is alright enough emotionally and has no stress. Also if the animal itself was cared for appropriately by their mother.

There was a research made on rats where little rats that had a mother licking them enough and caring for them enough would be less fearful, anxious, more curious etc while little rats that didn't have that done to them by their mother were the opposite. Then the researches changed the litters and those that were anxious, fearful etc would become the opposite with the skillful rat mother and the opposite was for the other group of little rats. They would become anxious and fearful.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not siren head :afr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Harveykinkle said:


>


lol


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@RedHouse

That looks cool, quick.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol


Toad > Sia. 8)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

"One of gods prototypes, to strange to live, to rare to die" fishing for Christmas trees.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Best trailer so far.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

This cat represents the mood I feel about all the Christmas hype.

Also sort of reminds me of Grumpy Cat.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

"Colin, please, I just had a glass of wine with dinner."

"Okay. What'd you have for dinner?"

"TWO BOTTLES OF WINE!"

I try to stay away from political stuff with comedy (most of the time.) But admittedly, this was funny. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This guy has a whole Sim series where he just kills Sims in different ways lol


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


>


'holes in the map, holes in my graphics card' :')

'Sean Molyneux' lol didn't think about it but Lionhead Studios and Hello Games are from the same town as well (Guildford.)

That Sky trademark dispute was complete nonsense. You can't own the word sky **** off.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That Sky trademark dispute was complete nonsense. You can't own the word sky **** off.


Apparently you can since Microsoft was sued before hand and they were forced to change the name skydrive to onedrive. :stu But yeah, Sky UK can go {redacted} off over that {redacted}.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Apparently you can since Microsoft was sued before hand and they were forced to change the name skydrive to onedrive. :stu But yeah, Sky UK can go {redacted} off over that {redacted}.


Yeah it's just ridiculous if you care that much create a unique word in the first place. Seems like some weird way for them to exert power.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it's just ridiculous if you care that much create a unique word in the first place. Seems like some weird way for them to exert power.


And it just gets more ridiculous by the minute.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> And it just gets more ridiculous by the minute.


Yeah that is dumb. It sounds like he took issue with the fact that she had pagan/witchcraft imagery in her music video and was trying to find a way to punish her for that. Similar stuff is pretty common on YouTube.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

This VR looks like it would be a good way for someone to express homicidal tendencies & is into dark stuff.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't watch the whole thing but I skimmed it. Awesome...


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CNikki said:


>


 Remember when this song first came out. It was crazy popular (for those days it was a big deal for a song to go straight to the top out of nowhere like that). GNR was everywhere. I knew someone who said she was really liking it until that "AYE YAIIIIII YAIIIIIII YIYYYYYYYYYY! Where do we go now" part. She said it ruined the whole song. :lol

Personally, I like November Rain (and even Patience) more than anything off of their first album.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

These video's confirm I should have been a pilot, I would have been a good pilot.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^ : D i've seen some similar funny flight simulator videos.

this was the last video I watched


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

harrison said:


>


lol is that David Tennant narrating it?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol is that David Tennant narrating it?


Not sure. Does sound a lot like him though. 

I feel sorry for that poor guy in the video - he later killed himself in jail. Just for stealing a bloody book, he'd probably be out by now anyway.

He was a real character - and most likely had mental health issues. Somehow managed to have a Ferrari (or something) parked in his garage while living at home with his Mum on the dole. Certainly makes for a good story - but a bit sad knowing what happened to him in the end.


----------



## timcostas (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

This guy's in really good shape for his age - I think he's mid to late 50's. Looks like a nice guy too. Bangkok's a great town, but that gf of his would get on my nerves in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


>


Oh it's her I ended up on her channel a while back. Can't remember what I was doing I feel like it was related to this meme


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


 Oh yeah. Berman was a plague on ST. It's surprising Trek lasted as long as it did with him in charge. That's for sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This guy is interesting but I hope he's getting paid a lot. He's gonna need it for his medical bills. when he gets older. I wouldn't touch anything older than a year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This guy made this whole video basically just to make sure the whole world knows that he likes his eggs runny.






(And I don't know why it's not working right but I guess you have to click the link)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Need something?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Thought his hair looked cute, but he had it that way because it was meant to be not perfect and then at the end of the video he cut it lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like how the guy is sweeping to clean his country while sewage & plastic, factory waste is flowing untreated into the river & they're dumping 300 cremated bodies a day in it aswell, must be a magic brush .. Population increases by 1 million a year aswell :no


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ they act a bit like Carl the llama. Or well probably other FilmCow characters as well.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

^ Luigi is the only one more bloodthirsty than Caaarrrl, allegedly.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. I admit it. I watched this because she's hot...


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Exploring haunted cemeteries at night looks so fun.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

REPENT MUDAFUKAS!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder if she does that often :frown2:


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

This guy is great.


----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)

played this album while browsing.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Pretty sure I'd be banned if I post it here


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i didn't think this was possible!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

:mushy


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Watching the full police interrogation videos of the Gypsy Rose Blanchard case. (she's the one where her mom pretended she had a bunch of diseases & then her boyfriend killed her mom)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Stockpile the loo roll!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Something different than political commentaries.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


>


lol I saw that original post years ago I think. I remember the worms and dirt bit.

Yeah definitely saw that before. It was like one of the best posts of all time.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

candy scissors said:


>


wow, youtube has recommended this for me this morning
I like Huskies


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

**WARNING: Some sensitive and serious mental health topics are discussed. Do not watch if it may trigger you.**

If anyone feels lonely, especially if it's hitting you harder because of the pandemic, don't hesitate to generally post about it. We can talk.


* *









Unfortunately, I think this applies to most of us. Some are fortunate to have someone(s) they consistently talk to, though loneliness can occur even if there are people by your side too... It's scary to think how it became 'too normal.'


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Trigger warning:


* *


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

"...in this world there's a kind of painful progress; longing for what we've left behind, and dreaming ahead."






This scene gets to me every single time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

WTF did I just watch & why doesn't it have more views ?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Fever Dream

There were some nice things about being on AOL though. I liked how everything was integrated and you almost didn't have to leave the AOL "browser" (thing....whatever it was) to do most stuff. I remember how they had profiles, forums, chat/IM, browsing and probably other stuff all on the same page. In dialup days it seemed like a pretty good thing.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Randomly decided to listen to this particular song from The Corrs, which seemed to also been swept under from their album release at that time. The 'man you had been' was referred to the 2004 (I think that's the year) bombing that a young New IRA rebel set off in Northern Ireland, resulting the end his life.

Good Friday brings importance not only for the fact that the Republic is predominantly Catholic, but the historical representations on what happened around this time frame (revolt against the English, 1916 rising.) It's a long piece of history to describe and one should do the research if interested.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

When you're down and have nowhere else to turn to...






Just watch edits of Jenna Marbles' dogs and try your best not to laugh. If you lose, at least it distracts from what ever you're feeling down about for a few minutes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I saw that before 

Actually, I haven't watched her for a long time because my Youtube thing likes to stop showing me videos even of people I'm subscribed to if I don't watch them for awhile.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

"The opposite of depression is not happiness, but vitality." - Andrew Solomon






His talks helped me when I was at some of my lowest points. Looking back at them, especially these past few nights before bed.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i do adore him.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Intolerable (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

About sums it up...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Classic show.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not one for 'duets' and remakes (with a few exceptions). Randomly found this on my feed and cried a little bit. This was one of the first songs I heard from Whitney, and along with Celine brought a touch to it. Sad about Whitney and some years daughter Bobby, and sad as to where Celine is potentially going now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

she's a doll; fave quotes: 'it's always weird seeing yourself, even mirrors are tricky' and 'you're not alone when you moan'


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Rerun. It never get old.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

@Lohikaarme that's a good one!
This video is an amazing reveal of the conservative pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I went to youtube to check my history because I couldn't remember what the last video I watched was. This was on the homepage instead as a recommendation. It's something I've already seen. But I can never see too much of a playful desk weasel.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

"I'm Jimmy McMillan, founder of The Rent Is Too Damn High Party. Deez nuts hit it right on the head."

Perfect opening lol. This guy is great.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I watched this a while ago and like anybody it made me weepy. That is, until I discovered it's a hoax. https://observers.france24.com/en/20180917-cat-cuddle-video-dead-owner-hoax

It's amazing how people can manipulate your emotions like this. However, even though you know it's fake, it's still sad, and I watched it again because I was depressed.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I wouldn't mind seeing a series about whatever Kirk was doing when Picard found him in The Nexus. Really. Couldn't be any worse, right? :lol

I want to know if when Picard burned his hand on the pan there if it left a mark when he was back in the normal.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ I wouldn't mind seeing a series about whatever Kirk was doing when Picard found him in The Nexus. Really. Couldn't be any worse, right? :lol
> 
> I want to know if when Picard burned his hand on the pan there if it left a mark when he was back in the normal.


Star Trek: Kirk - The untold story of Kirk and Picard (and also Gunian's ghost) enjoying a leisurely day of horseback riding that's interrupted when an evil AI tries to take over the Nexus. :teeth

And yes it did. The writers just forgot about Picard's hand. Don't bring it up again or we might get a subplot about how Picard downloaded an ancient warning from space eggs or something like that.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Does not cease to make me laugh every time I watch this. Pretty sure they're distant cousins of ours somewhere down the line. :lol

"Maureen, you're no help behind the door!"
-hides behind another door-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Followed by this. :lol


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


>


It gets really weird when you know most of the symbolism he talks about - and he acknowledges this - is feminine coded. Like dragons, serpents, chaos all considered feminine. So - and this is played out pretty well in Sleeping Beauty which he's a fan of too. In the Disney version Maleficent transforms into a dragon. There are multiple ways you could interpret this 1. he (prince charming,) has to fight the woman into submission (the dragon + maleficent is an aspect of her psyche) or 2. he has to fight his anima (why?) or 3. he has to fight his love interest's abusive lesbian partner haha but let's assume it's not that one. Of course it would be abusive or 'abusive' you know male lens. Think that's why they decided to make a film about her which I bet he hates as much as Frozen (haven't seen Frozen, haven't seen the Maleficent film.)

I also think he ignores the women who also fixate on Marvel etc and have a lot of existential angst but he does this because he's assumed women are nature itself.

Sometimes he says that his work isn't just for men, and that he wonders why he doesn't attract more female listeners, but I can't stress enough how much women should not focus on it. It's fine for analysing academically but useless if you relate to any of the stuff he says about men. Also like when you've listened to a lot of nationalists you can hear him hitting all the same notes. And even if you want to be a tradwife there has to be better content than Jordan Peterson lol.

There's this funny meme image too and I'm going to edit it in if I find it but basically sums it up.










You could do a better job with it, but essentially he is just trying to gaslight and manipulate people into pain. It's very eusocial. 'I provide no solutions, just stop striking so society doesn't collapse.'

He's not really relevant anymore but I watched a lot of his content ages back and still stumble on him now and again and one of the most annoying things about him is that he spends an inordinate amount of time focusing on men's individuation/purpose but then whenever asked claims that women don't have that need because they can just have kids. Nevermind the fact that men contribute 50% of genetics too and should be parenting their children as well in a heterosexual family. He doesn't have to bring up women at all, and he could just say something like 'I want to focus on men because I'm a man' or some ****, yeah people would give him **** for it but it would be better than throwing out weird nationalist soundbytes that you'd expect from Stefan Molyneux.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't wait for artificial wombs so we can finally have some interesting discussions about the female sex. Firestone is 10/10 right about their necessity.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ I like how you analyse stuff.

Totally unrelated.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I watched this one. Terrible to see in the comments that this poor man died recently of Coronavirus. Unbelievable.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i have never seen such a contemptuous expression on hasan's face before.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The buildings she makes in her streams are so garish though lol and/or have tons of empty space and don't look like something you'd live in. Like a social experiment (which I guess the videos have been.)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Love Keenan's* facial reactions. Also just noticed the 'Aunt Karen' joke in the beginning. :lol


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It blows my mind this happened in my lifetime. And yet it was almost 40 years ago. It was as long ago as the build up to WW2 was from the year I was born. I remember thinking (as I was growing up) that WW2 was ancient history. This seems so old fashioned now. I mean the space shuttle itself doesn't look old fashioned. But just everything else about this video is haunting in that way that it shows a time that literally is long forgotten by this world.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

This new up and coming band lol shot this video 5 mins away from my house


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Real or fake?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^My spidey senses tell me that is real 😮


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

the music is so perfectly in sync at some points ahem that's some ballsy dancing. an interpretation of computer sequencing @ 1:56 O_O


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Steve Foster (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just came across this after bingeing a few _The Unforgiving_ videos. I wonder what it is? Single? New album coming...?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Real or fake? The clip was featured on Strange Evidence TV show and an expert said the video wasn't doctored...


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

f-cking beautiful. the woman in the middle is mesmerising and the choreography is whoa. i think i wanna learn it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Peter pan is magical & Tinkerbell is the fairy of porn :yes


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not going to lie, I became a bit emotional. If only there were more therapists out there like her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's an older vid but still relevant (I'm sure) and terrifying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow. I've been exploring "white noise" (ambient noise or whatever) off and on for a year or so and this is the first one I've found that almost instantly calms me






Anyone else find this one oddly relaxing?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not super high quality by any stretch but looks better than most footage I've seen from then


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow. I've been exploring "white noise" (ambient noise or whatever) off and on for a year or so and this is the first one I've found that almost instantly calms me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little but what I find most relaxing are older washing machine sound. I just checked and there are a bunch of white noise washing machine sounds on youtube but they are newer machines which I don't find as relaxing as the old Kenmore we used to have. This one here is the closest I could find to the sound it doesn't get going till around 4:00.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Fever Dream

That's pretty bleak. Wow.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

^And this was the video I watched before that one. So yeah, mass graves for US children, and yet US billionaires are leveraging their wealth to get out the country to places where the coronavirus isn't as much of a problem. Business as usual for America.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Had it the other day, it's okay. I mean I've had it numerous times over the years it's in all the grocery stores here not frozen though. Just haven't been enjoying pizza so much lately not sure why.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Been buying this one for years, pretty good. Had it like couple weeks ago, maybe I just don't enjoy pizza as much in the summer. Need to try my favorite local pizza but they closed down the place a couple years ago but supposedly you can get it now at a bar which just isn't as convenient and with the plague still going on nah.


----------



## thina5 (Jul 20, 2020)

can't attach the video itself, bit that is a lyrics video of Daclan McKenna's The key to life on Earth
The way he's vibing in front of a green screen always lifts my spirits


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


>


They would probably win a pea eating contest.

They seem more efficient in this video though:






Also just got suggested this lol:






I don't think female black bears are as aggressive about their cubs as some other bears but at any rate you obviously want to signal you're not a threat to female bears, so that's really just the sensible thing to do with female bears + bear cubs. I don't think it works on male bears (if they're predatory,) *****es be crazy. I mean if they're determined to eat you obviously you have to put up as much a fight as possible to disincentivise that. Maybe give them some chocolate:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sprinter said:


>


 Nothing more dangerous than a little bit of knowledge I guess. It worries me that people don't put any more value on their life than to get on something like that. Or worse. Put their kids on it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They would probably win a pea eating contest.
> 
> They seem more efficient in this video though:







Yep, ducks still out pace humans in the pea eating department.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol just chilling with the bears:






'that's a little close come on' :')


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Yep, ducks still out pace humans in the pea eating department.


Oh is that the guy with the toothpick pea eating record? Yeah I found another with him after watching the pea duck video.

Probably thinks the dog belongs to them. Cats are quite territorial so they do stuff like that sometimes:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol


* *




Why is Mia Kirshner always playing a queer woman who usually dies? That's quite the way to be typecast.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


Interesting, such a rich history of human experience for such a small island & now its a cemetery, decided to watch a follow up urban exploration.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Interesting, such a rich history of human experience for such a small island & now its a cemetery, decided to watch a follow up urban exploration.


Although these days I'd describe it as less of a cemetery, and more of a mass grave.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

WHY DID I WATCH THE WHOLE THING.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well still watching cause it's a livestream.

'we've been thinking about getting into porn anyway'

opcorn


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is really random






Also the piano bit that doesn't fit. It sounded really familiar but I was like 'what?' But yeah someone in the comments reminded me it's from a Britney Spears song. Because why not I guess.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 'we've been thinking about getting into porn anyway'


Of the tractor variety, good choice :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Of the tractor variety, good choice :yes


Kind of curious but don't like subscription stuff since it's on their patreon. Maybe one day I'll subscribe for a month and then unsubscribe or something.


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Relaxing music to help you sleep. Listening to it now.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Friend linked it to me because the comments are funny.

(Think that they should've put 'Whiskey in the Jar' for Ireland's theme.)


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm going with something like a paper hot air lantern.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

If, like me, you are still trying to nail the perfect roly poly then watch and learn


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

S'plosion in beirut today &#128558;


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol just remembered this video. Classic.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like the music of the future &#128578;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Stage's looking pretty hot.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay, so, I had no idea this was a thing and now I feel weird.






Granted, I only watched it because I mixed up Tom Jones with Tony Bennett and was thinking, "WTF, I _have_ to hear what his cover of that song sounds like." I kind of wish a Tony Bennett cover existed now.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

So, this is a thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@tehuti88

yeah YouTube's algorithm seems to be favouring those right now, lots of people have been suggested them.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @tehuti88
> 
> yeah YouTube's algorithm seems to be favouring those right now, lots of people have been suggested them.


Ah, okay. I thought maybe it was because of that Rick Astley/Nirvana mashup I posted a while back. :lol

It actually recommended me the medieval version of "Pumped Up Kicks," a song I never heard of until I came across an Eighties-style version on YouTube, then of course I had to go see if they had any songs I was more familiar with and this and "Jolene" are the only ones I've heard of because I'm really not in touch with current pop culture, obviously. :lol

Plus the name "Hildegard Von Blingin'" is just awesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Ah, okay. I thought maybe it was because of that Rick Astley/Nirvana mashup I posted a while back. :lol
> 
> It actually recommended me the medieval version of "Pumped Up Kicks," a song I never heard of until I came across an Eighties-style version on YouTube, then of course I had to go see if they had any songs I was more familiar with and this and "Jolene" are the only ones I've heard of because I'm really not in touch with current pop culture, obviously. :lol
> 
> Plus the name "Hildegard Von Blingin'" is just awesome.


I mean it could be, I also listen to a lot of Nirvana and grunge/alt rock music on/off so I might be recommended it for similar reasons although someone else on the forum also got suggested that recently and posted it. I think there are a few different channels doing it now too for a lot of different artists. Think I was maybe recommended the Linkin Park song first but can't remember now.

https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/medieval-style-cover

The comments are pretty funny too usually.








> When you already showed him your ankles before getting married









> When the peasants starts using music to protest against feudalism.





> Eating seeds because it's the only food source available.





> This music will cause luting.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm....ok.




It's toilet humor and immature.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sometimes it's nice to just have a bit of peace and quiet.






(and such a lovely mall)


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*524,796 views•Jan 22, 2020*






Well, the timing of this was just fantastic.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Southpark basically writes itself now opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Can't believe it got deleted &#128558;


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:um


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

@ 7:37, that sums up not only the music for Disney Star Wars, but pretty much their whole approach to this franchise.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

&#129300;


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

blue2 said:


> &#129300;







:laugh:


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

This one's for all the chemistry nerds out there!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

What goes on in my head when these songs come on


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Psithurism (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

She reminds me of that girl from The Force Awaken. The somewhat movie has a Star Ward kind of feel.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


>


It took me way too long to realise this was a joke.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Not the last video I watched, I think the last video I watched on youtube was a pretty sad video of the amazing atheist making some food. Typically though, just some vintage game reviews which typically are crappy to begin with. Here is what I want you to belive was my last youtube video watched.






Oh hell yeah, some good ol' 90s stuffs. (I mean technically, this was the last youtube video I watched.. it is the last one you watched too.. I mean if you watched it.. it is the last youtube video we all watched.. holy ****!)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It took me way too long to realise this was a joke.


Even after the restraining order ? Or the crack spider driving a car : /


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Even after the restraining order ? Or the crack spider driving a car : /


I realised around the restraining order point although I think I started getting suspicious around the hammock point.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Was watching this earlier, this is a really cool video of this showdown between HK protestors and the cops that took place in a mall back in the summer of 2019. I was reading about the event in a book I bought and wanted to see if there was any video of it. The book does not do the video justice, it was way crazier than what the book describes.

Basically what happened was that the cops starting chasing a bunch of protestors who were in the street and had no where to go to get away but into a mall. So they ran into the mall in the middle of a busy shopping day and the cops of course chased them in and there were all these shoppers and families there who were just out for a day at the mall when all of a sudden protestors start running through with cops chasing after.

Must have been a pretty funny site if you were just there trying to get some new shoes or something and then chaos erupts. But anyway, the whole thing tuned into a big melee with the cops trying to pepper spray the protestors and the pepper spray getting all over and everyone slipping and falling on the pepper spray and the protestors throwing **** at the cops. Supposedly the protestors were not trying to damage anything an actually went back to the mall after to try to help clean it up.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol. This is him now:


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Whilst mastering a martial art is worthy achievment, if I was a chimp and was being attacked by thugs, i think I would prefer to just rip their faces off.

I like his little sweep when the instructor grabs him from behind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

:lol lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Fever Dream

I eventually accepted the E but when First Contact came out, I was still a bit annoyed that they destroyed the D in Generations just because they wanted to. It seemed pretty disrespectful to the fans of the show. Eventually I liked the E better but still when I see it, it makes me think that's when TNG started to go bad.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @*Fever Dream*
> 
> I eventually accepted the E but when First Contact came out, I was still a bit annoyed that they destroyed the D in Generations just because they wanted to. It seemed pretty disrespectful to the fans of the show. Eventually I liked the E better but still when I see it, it makes me think that's when TNG started to go bad.


I've heard that part of the reason they got rid of the D was because the 6 foot model was difficult to work with. Given the D's dimensions, and the fact that the saucer separated, I can see that. But then they already transitioning over to cgi models. I also wouldn't put it past Berman to mandate that they destroy the D for the sake of spectcale.

And yeah, I agree that the E is connected to the TNG films, which were mostly awful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> And yeah, I agree that the E is connected to the TNG films, which were mostly awful.


 It seems like TNG's strength was telling stories in less than an hour. Where TOS just got better with more time, the TNG people didn't seem to know what to do with the extra time. Like (for instance) Insurrection just seemed like a really long TNG episode (and not a good one at that). If you compare Insurrection to The Voyage Home, or The Wrath of Khan, there just is no comparison. Khan was a full blown movie with TOS as cast and Insurrection was more like a really dull episode of TNG that went on for an hour too long. Even The Search for Spock was ten times better. I'd almost rather watch The Final Frontier than Insurrection. In fact, I think I would.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It seems like TNG's strength was telling stories in less than an hour. Where TOS just got better with more time, the TNG people didn't seem to know what to do with the extra time. Like (for instance) Insurrection just seemed like a really long TNG episode (and not a good one at that). If you compare Insurrection to The Voyage Home, or The Wrath of Khan, there just is no comparison. Khan was a full blown movie with TOS as cast and Insurrection was more like a really dull episode of TNG that went on for an hour too long. Even The Search for Spock was ten times better. I'd almost rather watch The Final Frontier than Insurrection. In fact, I think I would.


 While Insurrection is probably a worse film or at least interesting one, I still don't think it holds a candle to dumpster fire that is Nemesis. I mean, they threw it up against The Two Towers, Gangs of New York, Chicago, and a also a James Bond and Harry Potter film that were still in theaters. They knew that they had a stinker with that one. And while Shatner was worried that the Final Frontier would kill Star Trek, Nemesis actually did kill the franchise at the time. I'd argue we never really did get Star Trek back, either.

And also there's Stuart Baird...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Get a room.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

"You've got too many legs" :')


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

"Everybody gangsta till the giant snail starts fighting"


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

blue2 said:


> "Everybody gangsta till the giant snail starts fighting"


*linked from this incredibly weird but informative video*



> What is a butt tuba and why is it in medieval art? - Michelle Brown
> TED-Ed
> 666K views
> 1 year ago


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Karsten said:


>


_ Talk less, smile more _


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


 Nice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bullfrog would make a good pet for pest control &#129300;


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty interesting.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe they'll let us back into Singapore again soon.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

harrison said:


> Maybe they'll let us back into Singapore again soon.


When its safe maybe they will slowly open up borders internationally again, I had read somewhere that Australia was gonna have their borders shut till like end of 2021, but who knows what will change between now and then.

Watching that video was making me hungry, looks like they make some really good stuff over there, not sure I'd enjoy eating cuddlefish though, always heard squid was rubbery. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Excaliber said:


> When its safe maybe they will slowly open up borders internationally again, I had read somewhere that Australia was gonna have their borders shut till like end of 2021, but who knows what will change between now and then.
> 
> Watching that video was making me hungry, looks like they make some really good stuff over there, not sure I'd enjoy eating cuddlefish though, always heard squid was rubbery. :lol


Yeah, I think it will probably depend where people come from mate - how many cases there are in their country, plus whatever happens whenever the vaccines start rolling out. They've been talking about a travel bubble with places like New Zealand here for ages - and places like the Pacific Islands - where they had no cases at all as far as I know.

They might have reciprocal arrangements with places like Singapore, etc too hopefully. Hong Kong and even Sth Korea have had "spikes" I think recently.

Singapore's fun - clean and good shopping. I first went there on my honeymoon about a thousand years ago. I've got a photo somewhere of my wife with a huge smile on her face holding about 6 bags of shoes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


Nevertheless, I still bought the DVD. But I bought TMP too. The only one I didn't buy (of the TOS movies) was TFF. And that was only because I couldn't ever find it for a good price.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nevertheless, I still bought the DVD. But I bought TMP too. The only one I didn't buy (of the TOS movies) was TFF. And that was only because I couldn't ever find it for a good price.


To be fair, I'd argue the only TOS film that wasn't very good was TFF. And even that film was much better than some of the later TNG and Abrams films.

As for TMP, it just needs to be edited down for time. Either that or create a special extended cut so that I have time to take a long nap half way through the film.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> To be fair, I'd argue the only TOS film that wasn't very good was TFF. And even that film was much better than some of the later TNG and Abrams films.
> 
> As for TMP, it just needs to be edited down for time. Either that or create a special extended cut so that I have time to take a long nap half way through the film.


 TMP grew on me and I agree that it could have been much better appreciated if it hadn't had so much empty space in it.

Actually, I think the version of TMP I bought is a special edition DVD but I can't remember what was special about it now (I need to dig it out and go through it I guess). Ironically, the one I'm most tired of is TWOK because I've seen it so many times.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Spoilers ahoy!


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

love this song. but only in nightcore.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like the video I posted got deleted...was there something wrong with it?

Edit: posting this instead, saw this on Tosh.0 his lucky SOB of the week. It's like how many times can a guy almost get run over lol? Apparently 4 or 5.

@blue2 yea I've seen that happen before too but guess it was just moved to politics


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

either/or said:


> Looks like the video I posted got deleted...was there something wrong with it?


It might have been deleted but sometimes posts dissappear then reappear later aswell, if you reload the page.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a classic. Crazy Chris, The Nightmare Man!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

In the later 80s, most of us were using Dot Matrix printers, aka impact printers. Essentially, the printer worked by using a series of pins that would punch an ink ribbon leaving behind the image. They were incredibly noisy at the time, but I always enjoyed the sound for some strange reason.

I've been thinking of getting one recently, as they are still made - the reasoning is due to the savings made on ink. The print quality is not nearly as good, but the money saved is significant and quality has never been a must have for me in many aspects of life :lol

Anyway, the last video I saw was someone who had found a way to produce music through the pins on his impact printer. I've seen it done with floppy drives before, but this was a first for me. I thought it was kind of cool, so after watching it I rushed here to post the video - any of you retro lovers will probably get a kick out of this.

And hey, it is Christmas music to boot!






My favorite though is a doom midi track, which sounds amazing on his printer.






While browsing his channel, I noticed his last video was from 2015 - I hope he is okay.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@zonebox

I got my first dot matrix printer just as they were going out (no longer very popular with businesses and most businesses were replacing them with whatever the new tech was at the time). The school I had taken my computer class from was selling theirs for like 5 dollars each (they had probably been massively expensive when new but they just wanted them out of there).

So this thing was enormous and heavy and was as loud as a dot matrix printer got. And the cool thing about it was you could print all day for practically nothing (People sold their used ribbons for almost nothing and most of them still worked and just occasionally had spots of faded ink). As long as you only needed text. I used to go to shareware shows (I forget what they were called but it was like a big flea market with a bunch of people selling cheap software). You could buy and print some really weird stuff. On 3.5 inch floppies, of course.

Speaking of which, 3.5 inch floppies were never very reliable for me. I didn't do anything bad to them but they just seemed to hate me. I think it might have been one of my drives.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I watched a komodo dragon eat a pregnant deer alive, nobody wants to see that, but that's life/nature... : /


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave

I wish we had some of those events when I was younger, it would have been pretty cool. I did go to one a few years ago, earlier in the 2000s and got to try out some shutter glasses which were awesome. We also bought a couple of IBM laptops, which were actually pretty inexpensive. They had a ton of software available, it was pretty fun.

It was just by chance that we found it, this was while we were planning to go to the renaissance fair, and we learned about it shortly before going. I would love to go to one now, but haven't seen anything in the area for a while now, I mean, I would love to go if there were not a plague occurring :lol There is always next year for things like that though.

Funnily enough, I have floppies dating back from the 90s that still work, I don't really need them but use them every now and then to check to see if they still work. Most of them have gone bad, but there are a few that have stood the test of time.

The first printer I ever owned was an inkjet I believe, it was such a long time ago that it is hard to remember. Those old dot matrix printers were tanks though, they were built to last.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@zonebox

Yeah. Inkjet was probably the new thing at the time. I do remember being shocked at the prices and that sure sounds like what we have come to expect from printers.

Yeah. Those software events. I wish I could remember more about them but I just barely remember it. I remember getting a few cool PC games for almost nothing (They might have been pirated I don't really know. And I remember getting a couple of stacks of what I guess would have been an early version of ebooks. Back then, I guess if someone wanted to publish something that nobody would pay to publish, they could do it that way. I think the main one I remember going to was held in an empty warehouse (doesn't that just sound so sketchy?).

I bought a modem at some second hand shop in the early 90s but couldn't figure out how to use it. Just about everything I had that had anything to do with computers at the time was probably 10 years out of date. Not much has changed for me in that regard. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Apetor will have 1 million subscribers by Christmas &#128578;


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Big fan of the ambience videos. I like to put them on in the background when I'm reading.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I listen to ambience sometimes, I like how Christmas ambiance is exactly the same as post apocalypse, also that tree is way to close to the fire.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


 :lol

I just watched that yesterday as well. I didn't realize it was just uploaded until I was about 3/4 of the way through it.

And by the way, I did not realize what a massive influence Nicholas Meyer had on Trek until pretty recently. I think his influence is even felt in TNG, which I had no idea.

I also liked they (at least tried to) explain the heavy use of purple in this film. I remember thinking there was an unnatural amount of purple in it. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Interesting, the man didn't realise he died & went to the doctors as a ghost opcorn


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

For a profession where you can be wrong and still have your career, this is actually pretty accurate...


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't know how I found this but I think it might be the opposite of weeaboos.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Lenin is now 150 years old & there's only 23% of him actually left, he wanted to be buried next to his mother, let him R.I.P already :no.... We humans are a funny people :yes


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd give him an A for effort.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Random*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Reminds me of my workplace, which I despise.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Interesting, I met this guy a few times when I was younger.






I didn' t realise someone put him on youtube, also that he has since died........ R. I. P


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow. I just went and checked, and somehow it was something nice and wholesome and worth sharing. I'm as shocked as you!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes shadow the freak has a soul.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Lol, that song



> calling yourself an aspie
> makes you a f' nazi
> you ableist scum
> bumbum bumbum


I had to restart the video to listen for a second time :')






why aren't all mentally ill people that cool : / ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Tinfoil helmet engage!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> Lol, that song
> 
> I had to restart the video to listen for a second time :')
> 
> ...


lol I got suggested that video repeatedly but never watched it. Yeah Dorian's music is actually quite catchy there was some at the end of another video. The cleaning one (starts about 34:10 in):


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

lol, I like it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

One of the first things humans did with a camera was make a cat video, not much has changed in 115 years.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

blue2 said:


> One of the first things humans did with a camera was make a cat video, not much has changed in 115 years.


something's weird about that cat. Cats normally just turn over glasses. I've never seen a cat do that : / 
Also, it moves too fast.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Myosr said:


> something's weird about that cat. Cats normally just turn over glasses. I've never seen a cat do that : /
> Also, it moves too fast.


Yeah I saw someone comment cats must have been smarter back then because it did that, well it's an ancient video that's been remastered so maybe speed is a bit funky.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

blue2 said:


> One of the first things humans did with a camera was make a cat video, not much has changed in 115 years.


Wow is this really from 1906? Colorizing it really makes a huge difference. It almost looks like it was recorded recently with actors wearing period clothing. Especially the girl and some of her expressions, not that much different than a teen/preteen girl today.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

either/or said:


> Wow is this really from 1906? Colorizing it really makes a huge difference. It almost looks like it was recorded recently with actors wearing period clothing. Especially the girl and some of her expressions, not that much different than a teen/preteen girl today.


IDK that's what it says, if you notice the old woman's face loses color sometimes & reverts back to what you could assume the original video color was, so maybe that's a hint it is real.

Yes I think the original video & photos of the day we'd expect to see probably made people seem different to present day humans, when they likely weren't.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

This is weird to watch


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Myosr said:


> This is weird to watch


It was kind of stupid to use women with long hair, that thing could have grabbed their pony tails and ripped their scalps off. They should have used guys with short hair instead, it would have been way safer.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

either/or said:


> It was kind of stupid to use women with long hair, that thing could have grabbed their pony tails and ripped their scalps off. They should have used guys with short hair instead, it would have been way safer.


I guess that would be a different guinness world record : /


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Fever Dream

I have to admit though I did not care for Christopher Lloyd as a Klingon. :lol

He just didn't have the charisma. Even Lursa and B'Etor in Generations were far more entertaining.


* *




Kirk kicking him in the head 3 times to finish him was pretty funny though. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> 
> I have to admit though I did not care for Christopher Lloyd as a Klingon. :lol
> 
> ...


I thought that Lloyd was serviceable at the part. Yet, I want to see the parallel universe version of ST3 where they cast Edward James Olmos instead.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mandalorian spoiling spoiled spoilers...


* *


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

"He's not breathing, Sir!"
"Quick, get Dr baby?!"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Apparently a leaky coffin in Las Vegas is getting recommended to everyone by youtube recently, going by the comments, zombies ? :con


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Been watching this channel recently studying the US truck driving experience.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Put on subtitles with this cockatoo such a funny boi :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Fever Dream

The main thing I remember about MW is I got my first VCR there. That's the only thing I ever remember buying from there. I do remember being a little surprised when they went out of business though. I also do remember thinking they were pretty much irrelevant once Wal-Mart started taking over. Though I think Sears and MW did sell major appliances and Wal-Mart didn't. I don't know if Wal-Mart sells things like washers and dryers even now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Band suggested by a Ultimate-Guitar user


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> 
> The main thing I remember about MW is I got my first VCR there. That's the only thing I ever remember buying from there. I do remember being a little surprised when they went out of business though. I also do remember thinking they were pretty much irrelevant once Wal-Mart started taking over. Though I think Sears and MW did sell major appliances and Wal-Mart didn't. I don't know if Wal-Mart sells things like washers and dryers even now.


I don't think that I've ever been inside a MC store. For some reason my grandmother kept an old MC Christmas catalogue, so as a kid I looked through one.

As for major appliances, I've never been to a Walmart that has sold them. Although I do believe that Sam's Club does. I don't have a SC membership so I don't know for sure, but Costco does so I imagine SC would as well. Anyways, it's a YT posting thread so here's the Sears one.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

One of my favorite Oblivion characters made even better?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

YouTube has a bunch of "reaction" channels. I found a bunch from people who I guess have only been exposed to rap (or who lived in a hole all their life) who are finally listening to real music for the first time. It's kind of fun.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

In light of the fan on the field in the Super Bowl. This guy is a better runner than some dudes in the league. He stiff-armed a tackle.


----------



## AsIBleedOut (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Classic Conan and Triumph.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

"What if my emotional support dog barks & barks & barks and the other tennants in my building have to get emotional support dogs to cope with all the barking ?"...... It's good to see someone asking the important questions &#128528;


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Never underestimate Imperial Wyoming!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not really a fan of Pete Davidson. But I have to admit that his impersonation of Andrew Cuomo is spot on.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

hmm ..

Matrix glitching :con


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Кот?






---

OMG That Енот is so f'ing annoying! Leave the poor Кот alone! Also, that freaking scratchy sound it's making ... eugh!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## tiacxx (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Myosr said:


> Кот?


Youtube has decided I'm into Russian cats now






wait, what's the difference between кот and кошка ? They're both words for cat apparently :con


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Thanks to @Fever Dream for putting me onto these from the "biggest bullet" thread :hs rather than derail it any further I'll post here, I think theres a little bullet bill in us all.






"This is my hell, forever cursed on a journey alone through nothingness, swallowed by the inky blackness of the abyss" - Bullet bill :rain


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## blewPanda (Jul 16, 2018)

Mortal Kombat trailer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

An attractive woman. I bet _she'd_ buy me a BMW. :roll

(and she likes a challenge)


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

> Psychiatrists should prescribe this video to depressed patients


the healing sound of cat ._.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm going to go back on a resolution I had made, not to share youtube videos. There is just too much good content out there, and I am weak willed, plus I like to share videos I enjoy.

There is this one guy, that just cracks me up. I watched this video a bit ago, and thought of this thread to share it in.






His hamster becomes a running theme in videos later produced.

I was initially introduced to his content a few months ago, and am surprised he doesn't have more subscribers, but I bet he gets very famous soon.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah, the good old days. Back when Google didn't want to be evil.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

hmmm


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)

sprinter said:


>


That's pretty interesting! The power of magnets.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

An error occurred....


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I love how he puts a smile on all their faces.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't know if anyone's seen these guys. Can't remember the last time I've laughed so hard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


 I have seen some of these short videos but I haven't seen this one. Some pretty neat artifacts there. I think maybe she was exaggerating when she acted like she didn't know what the core section from Q Who was though. I knew what it was as soon as I saw it and I'd think just about anyone who saw that episode more than once would have known.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have seen some of these short videos but I haven't seen this one. Some pretty neat artifacts there. I think maybe she was exaggerating when she acted like she didn't know what the core section from Q Who was though. I knew what it was as soon as I saw it and I'd think just about anyone who saw that episode more than once would have known.


Same here, I recognized that immediately. I guess for some of the more obscure props it would probably take me awhile to recognize what they are. I found it funny that people made off with the phaser rifle props. And I had to look it up, but it was the 4 foot model that went missing. I assumed as much, as the 6 foot one would seem far to unwieldy to hang above a grill.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

* watches a lot of political videos + geography videos *

* watches a lot of cat videos *

Youtube algorithm:






was gonna comment on the guy having his cat as the phone wallpaper then I realized I have my cat on mine  :roll


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've always found body language very interesting


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I want one!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I just love animals making beats, like this one here:


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Now that's... technobabble.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

At 9:12 the kid innocently playing in the present while the parents are freaking out...a time before we got caught up in time...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Edit: Sorry. Posted after listening for only a couple of minutes...but since we can't delete posts...suggestion to not listen if easily offended about one's religious beliefs.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

lol I like when he says we all have our bs in such a compassionate way.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I know we're supposed to wait for another person to post but I figure it's been 14 hours since I last posted and I came across this...I've been told to love myself by many people but they never tell you how and when they do it's like "Tell yourself you love yourself." Which I never found helpful. I hope this can help someone.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't know why but for some reason I find remote parts of Russia fascinating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Bailey627 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I love their energy, and just how genuine it is. It is crazy to think this was ten years ago, I'm so happy that she has recovered as well as she has and better yet continues to maintain a positive outlook. It is a shame that she was shot in the first place, I remember seeing it on the news and felt so disgusted over it, this should have never happened.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

lol I don't think the cat realized what it was getting itself into at the end.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

*



*


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Savage Britisher roasts 70-year-old vehicles.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It's going to have destruction of life, and anus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## carl74 (Apr 10, 2021)

When my mind gets racing and I have a hard time focusing I love watching almost anything from The History Guy. 

I don't necessarily have much initial interest in any topic that he covers but, he always pulls me in and I calm down and focus again. For instance, the history of robertson and phillips screws would normally wish for an advertisement but, he just makes it work. Worth a look


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

@carl74 

Sorry, but I can't see the name Carl anymore and not think of this...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The blonde one really reminds me of David Bowie in Labyrinth


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Not smart


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

*



*


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

lol this would be me the man child in a room of actual adults


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

PuppyCat, simple, cute, funny, and entertaining. I sometimes enjoy stuff that is not engaging, and I can just relax to. Well I often enjoy stuff that is relaxing, who am I kidding 🙃

Speaking of which, I think adventure time might be coming back. At least, I saw what looked like new episodes. I loved that show, hope it is. It would be nice to get Futurama back too, and regular time.




or if you prefer invidious





Bee and PuppyCat Full Series (Ep. 1-10) - Cartoon Hangover


Bee, a reluctant hero, becomes entangled in the adventures of a puppy (…or is he a cat?) as they travel between reality and the void of Fishbowl Space. Created by Natasha Allegri, character designer and storyboard artist for Adventure Time. We can neither confirm nor deny the autobiographical...




invidious.snopyta.org


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@zonebox

I think I watched some Bee and PuppyCat videos ages ago. PuppyCat seems to be my spirit animal based on the first 3 minutes.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> Saw a tweet today that said "I’m genderless. I’m full of gender. I’m a malewife. I’m a biblically accurate angel. I’m a pop idol. I’m the fourth incarnation of god. I’m a convicted criminal. I can never die"
> 
> And that's the energy I feel radiating from every one of your videos


I was interested in the first video I was suggested about Spirited Away, but honestly at this point I have no interest in anything else I've seen them review, just amused by the energy.

And I just realised this video is an hour and 22 minutes long. The one I watched was 20 minutes and their others are all under 30. This is intense.

Also I never watched this show but why is Bender from The Breakfast Club reincarnated at 6:52~ oh OK Google informs me that was a deliberate parody. I thought that character was just him but not.

There's lots of funny quotes in this but:

"Andre customises his locker by gluing a ****ing piano to it. The locker is designed to unlock and open when he plays some particular chord voicings on it like Batman. I find this to be a massive security concern. Batman only plays his piano access code in private not in crowded hallways."

Lol the delivery of that part cracked me up.

Oh my god the part where they're talking about Ariana Grande's song and then just puts if back to back with the he man hey yeah song. I'm dying. (timestamped)








> Me before watching this video: ‘almost an hour and a half about an outdated nickalodian show??!?!!!?’ Me after finishing this video: ‘wait why isn’t this longer’


Honestly not sure how he pulled that off.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@Persephone The Dread 

I pushed play on the last video you shared and then my wife swooped in and we ended up watching the whole thing. I remember some of those shows, back in the day, and remember a few of the characters. I think it was the default my wife would go to when there was nothing else on, and it would be playing in the background. It is so weird how Nickelodeon always produces famous singers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@zonebox

I haven't really watched any of those shows because we never got them here since I've never lived anywhere with cable TV also I think a bunch of them came out after I was an adult and didn't watch actual TV much (just stuff from streaming sites.) You need to buy a TV license here too if you're going to watch regular TV (not streaming sites,) and I didn't live anywhere with one of those from 2009-2012 I don't think (that shows run time was 2010-2013 apparently,) then after that gradually lost interest in TV anyway. Now I basically only watch stuff online and I often don't finish watching TV shows.

But yeah I finished watching the whole of the video now and it was surprisingly entertaining even though I never watched the show. I think they probably hire people who are general entertainers and are probably often trained in multiple areas so they often want to branch out into music as well as acting. If the TV show has a lot of musical parts that's more likely I guess.


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

This is so scary and heartbreaking. Imagine being so hated and tortured just because of the way you were born. Nothing is different except where or how you came out of your mom's coochie. 

I was born privileged as a citizen. I am so thankful. 

I hate everything about this. I do not feel safe in this world.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@Persephone The Dread My wife is a huge TV/Movie fan, she is like a database of information when it comes to actors and actresses. Her mom was an aspiring actress that had met some of the bigger shots back in the 60s to 70s I think, her mom used to talk about it a lot. She could actually recite the lines of a play she had been in decades ago, it was pretty impressive. Her brother also is a movie fanatic, he has made a few short movies and won an independent oscars thingy, and has worked on a couple of movie sets Also I guess he has been an extra on a few movies. Regardless, her mom had played a big role in their lives when it comes to movies.

I've never really been much of a fanatic for movies or shows myself, and have a hard time remembering the actors and actresses names. She is always talking about some actor or another and has to tell me what they played in, even then half of the time I don't know who she is talking about. 

Once she saw the video playing she was glued to my screen 🤣She was impressed with how much research the guy put into it.


----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I watched a neat video that 8-bit guy made, he had received an apple ][e monitor that had been left out in the elements for 15 years, surprisingly it still worked despite all of that time out in the open. It is crazy how much abuse electronics can take at times, but then the smallest of things can kill them.

I'll link both videos on the restoration of the monitor if anyone else is interested in computer restoration topics.

The first video I had watched a while ago:





And the latest video:





I am impressed with the restoration, I think he did an amazing job and the monitor looks fantastic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@zonebox 

I saw the first one when it came out. I've been meaning to watch part 2 but just haven't gotten around to it. I eventually will I'm sure, since my usual youtube channels sometimes dry up. I watch him sometimes but not a loyal follower. I have to admit I'm pretty hooked on VWestlife and the English guy whose channel name escapes me for some reason.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave Sweet, a new channel to watch 🙃I haven't seen any videos from VWestlife yet, but from what I see it looks like good stuffs. I'm checking out his XEDos video as I type this out, thanks for bringing his channel up 👍


----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm late in discovering Key and Peele, but they are my latest go to when I need a laugh.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

This guy knows no shame.. I need some of this energy in my life!


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Only 214k views on youtube, it should have millions ? The majority of humans only like the truth that fits their agenda.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

iosmio iosmio!


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

^Are you an INFP? I am one letter away from INFP (I am INFJ). You are really going to like Herman Hesse's writing. I recommend it to you


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The tone is mocking and for good reason I suppose, but Shaun was a master forger and extremely talented in his own right.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

SPOILERS???


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

God I'll be so glad when I can go here again.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Anyone following Canadian arm wrestler Devon larratt fighting the mountain in September, might be fun


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Man I was searching for this thread for so long. The forum search function really isn't great. Anyway.






The absolute audacity of this upstart. Thranduil is not amused.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

The place looks well-maintened.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Had these on DVD years ago, glad to see someone posted them in UouTube


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This was such a random video lol








> there's just something about a pregnant goth fixing a car with no experience that gives me the strength to get through my work today


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This would be a new fun event in the olympics.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Blue Dino 

Yikes. Looks like he's doing that with his hand (I first thought maybe he had some kind of a metal piece or something that just was too small to resolve). I can't imagine that'll be good for it in the long term.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Blue Dino
> 
> Yikes. Looks like he's doing that with his hand (I first thought maybe he had some kind of a metal piece or something that just was too small to resolve). I can't imagine that'll be good for it in the long term.


Hopefully there isn't much of a reason for him to keep punching coconuts now that he's achieved the record. I'm also bothered a bit by the fact that it seems like he missed quite a few of them. 🤔


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL this is basically most of my posts too actually. In this 4 and a half hour post I keep editing.






Yeah it's a whole thing. 🤣


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw this as a reaction video about some politician and had to look up the original video. Apparently it's from an old Nike advert, and Taylor probably isn't doing the stunts. The person doing the stunts should be famous so it can be 50% real.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

oguzwst said:


>


 Tyson cried before every fight in loving memory of the taste of Holyfield's ear.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

wow vegitabews


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a great look. I like how their eye makeup looks like a night sky too:



Also the size of the youtube embed on this site has increased a lot.

edit: Oh OK I see how I can make it smaller.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BOBAH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Lindemann - Allesfreser


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


>


I still love how North Korea used the Oblivion theme in a propaganda video lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Huh he still exists. It feels like a hundred years.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh he still exists. It feels like a hundred years.


ya lol, he came to my YT homepage too for some reason, I used to watch =3 in 2011. the humor was so basic. 🙄

Shorts are YT's version of tiktok apparently. I really don't like that format.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> ya lol, he came to my YT homepage too for some reason, I used to watch =3 in 2011. the humor was so basic. 🙄
> 
> Shorts are YT's version of tiktok apparently. I really don't like that format.


Yeah I watched a few of his videos about a decade ago lol, but kind of forgot he existed.

Yeah they introduced shorts recently to compete with Tiktok. I can see some uses to them I guess if there's something you just want to quickly show people but don't want to build it into a long video, but I haven't used them myself so far. A lot of my videos are too long instead lol.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread 
I find it a little addictive if it's got a catchy peice of music. I mostly just watch YT compilations from tiktok though since I don't use the app.






this song got stuck in my head months ago, it's kind of annoying lol.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

I don't really watch tiktok videos unless they get embedded somewhere else. Yeah that song is really repetitive and sounds like it's being sung by chipmunks lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh he still exists. It feels like a hundred years.


Clicking this was a mistake. I keep getting suggested his shorts etc now, I clicked on another one but he's just not funny really.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I watched this video so many times. That cat's reactions are sooo ... uhhh I wanna hug it. 😊❤

but then it will probably be like MEeEWw


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw this on Reddit's front page, but don't think I can link to it on the forum. I did find a video of it on youtube though.






The original video I saw was kind of cute, the alligator just slowly floated toward the paddleboard all chill, then she pushed it away and upset it. My mother and father like to Kayak, and they often see alligators in the water, they tend to be timid though and swim away from them or duck under the water. I imagine this alligator probably gets fed by people, and expects some food from this lady - it was not a good idea to push it away with the paddle I imagine.

Edit:
Found a video of it swimming toward her:





The alligator did not try to bite her board, unlike what she had said. I imagine she thought it was going to. People do sometimes take their little dogs with them on the river, and I have heard of them being eating by alligators, that has resulted in gators being removed from some parks, unfortunately. My wife's dog was actually eaten by a gator, when she was really young, it was a small dog that had gotten loose from their house and went by a pond I believe - I think one of her neighbors saw it get snatched up. It happens more often than you would think.


I think she is at a park I recently had a picnic at, it is a really nice area - the water stays relatively warm too, 73F throughout the year I believe. Somewhere a few miles out, there is actually a bunch of monkeys that live on the river, from my understanding someone had monkeys they had inhabited an island with and they swam across the river and now inhabit the trees by the shore, my parents kayak by them every once in a while, it is pretty funny to think of monkeys in Florida, but apparently they thrive there.

Edit 2:
Found a video for the monkeys and their history, things got killer herpes!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh he still exists. It feels like a hundred years.


Lol I guess this is the time where I just get suggested videos by channels I haven't watched in many years. I got suggested an old video but this is a newer one. I guess he's still with his then girlfriend (Mimei,) now wife actually I dunno if they got married while I was still watching or not because I can't remember and also has a kid now. I am so old. (Still has the same video intro though lol.)



Lol I remember people were always comparing him to Dan Howell or something. Yeah:


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

😢💓


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(being half Japanese in Japan.)

I think at that point they must just really want to practice their English.

Edit: Thinking about it since he mentioned he has a kid now (in another video,) she'll be a quarter Japanese because his wife is from New Zealand and is white (from what I remember PDRさん also spent the first 13 or so years of his life in the UK,) not sure if they have a word for that in Japan. The only words I'm aware of are ハーフ (which is half, like half Japanese,) and 外人 (meaning outsider for foreigners.) I mean obviously there are specific country names too if you're born outside Japan.

I just found this word: クォーター (like quarter,) which is for if you have one non-Japanese grandparent, so basically 3/4 Japanese I guess. Also there are some other words for if you have one non-Japanese parent a few of them have fallen out of use and are derogatory apparently. Also another word ダブル (double) which is like ハーフ but emphasises both.

Found a link talking about the difference between ハーフ and クォーター I guess クォーター can be used for 1/4 Japanese too.

「ハーフ」と「クオーター」の違いは？その次はなんて言うの？ | pizmode



> 最近では、「ハーフ」に「ダブル」や「ミックス」という呼び方ができているように、「クオーター」にも「ミックス」という呼び方が使われるようになってきました。


Oh OK. There's also ミックス. (mikkusu, from mixed I guess.) I mean I should probably find some other reference besides this random site I found while googling things. Although googling that just brings up a romantic comedy film. (also the Japanese Wikipedia page weirdly doesn't have a cover image for some reason.)

(Also Wikipedia says you can just use ハーフ for people with mixed ancestry in general anyway lol..)

This was all very important for me to know. =P


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol OK my suggestions now are all like:



The 'bunpo warinai' killed me. 🤣



> Sora is fluent in two types of English and two types of Japanese…truly amazing


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm going to do this at my own wedding. In my room. In front of a mirror.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@coeur_brise 

I remember everyone being so weirded out when this song came out. Like it was just the last thing you would expect from people who recorded stuff like Night Train and Welcome to the Jungle but I love it now and have listened to it often for many years. And also, you just don't think of Axl Rose as someone who makes this kind of music without throwing a piano at someone every other day in the process.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@WillYouStopDave, I never knew that, though I can imagine. Now, everyone sees it as this awesome rockstar ballad, as badass as ballads can be you know. Yea, Axl is definitely a character.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> @WillYouStopDave, I never knew that, though I can imagine. Now, everyone sees it as this awesome rockstar ballad, as badass as ballads can be you know. *Yea, Axl is definitely a character.*


  

Actually, I don't know if everyone was weirded out (I remember the video getting a lot of airplay on MTV and I think it went to #1 pretty fast) but it was more the people who liked the harder stuff GNR was initially known for who kinda had that "WTF is this?" reaction.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I felt sorry for the scammer. 😐
I'm not superstisious, but I remember getting spooked by some fake magic website when I was little, and thought they were using demons or something. 😅 It only happened once though. and i was like 10. 🙄
The guy sounds really spooked, hehe.
I really like Kitboga's creativity. He does all sorts of complex scam baiting stuff. This one's kinda straightforward in comparison, lol.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Myosr said:


> I felt sorry for the scammer. 😐
> I'm not superstisious, but I remember getting spooked by some fake magic website when I was little, and thought they were using demons or something. 😅 It only happened once though. and i was like 10. 🙄
> The guy sounds really spooked, hehe.
> I really like Kitboga's creativity. He does all sorts of complex scam baiting stuff. This one's kinda straightforward in comparison, lol.


I crack up every time he tries not to laugh. It's funny but I feel kinda bad too, he really knows how to mess with their heads. I don't like saying they deserve it...but they'll get over it.

Edit: It's hilarious when he starts talking D&D...

I hope they change their ways...I sincerely wish that guy at the end the best that he finds something better...


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Starcut83 said:


> I crack up every time he tries not to laugh. It's funny but I feel kinda bad too, he really knows how to mess with their heads. I don't like saying they deserve it...but they'll get over it.
> 
> Edit: It's hilarious when he starts talking D&D...
> 
> I hope they change their ways...I sincerely wish that guy at the end the best that he finds something better...


ya lol. Some of them are kinda entertaining though
This one's probably my favorite (timestamped):






Do not redeeeEEeeEm 😅


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Indycar stopped racing at Pocono, I guess it's been deemed too dangerous, too fast. But is it really more dangerous than the Brickyard? I was driving by the track once and wanted to get a good look at it and drove through an open gate and found myself on the track much to my surprise. I got off quickly I was afraid a race car my crash into me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

People making their dogs think they're invisible.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OMG this is basically death in a pot but WOW!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> OMG this is basically death in a pot but WOW!


I think that digestive tract would more easily pass wood pulp and glue than Velveeta.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> I think that digestive tract would more easily pass wood pulp and glue than Velveeta.


 That could certainly account for some of the more mysterious sounds my belly makes when I eat a lot of cheese. My brain is very happy but my gut is making it's objections known.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm probably the only human who hadn't seen this before but


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah cat, I hate cold weather, too.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a mood, really.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Praise Bob


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Dr Alan Mandel's video on possibly fixing knee pain. I came across his videos a few years back when I was looking for something to help with a stiff neck as I had slept funny, I think that was what caused it. But in this video he says you should be able to move you knee cap in 8 directions; when I saw him moving his I felt a bit queasy. But did give it a go. There's nothing majorly wrong with my knees it is just that I can feel them if that makes sense to anyone reading this. I ride a bike so probably a bad fit of bike for me. Years ago when much younger I was riding my bike and a guy said something about it but I didn't know what he meant; it's that thing again, I heard him but I didn't hear him.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)




----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I do need to take up this health practice. Maybe next year.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

As a person with small hands, I was about to get my pitchfork when I saw the title, but I found the video interesting.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have to say that that was something that always did annoy me about Subway. Their ingredients are just so so. But on the other hand, it's food and it's OK and you're probably never going to eat a Subway sandwich you hated unless you order something you hate.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have to say that that was something that always did annoy me about Subway. Their ingredients are just so so. But on the other hand, it's food and it's OK and you're probably never going to eat a Subway sandwich you hated unless you order something you hate.


Yeah, I actively avoid Subway if I have better options. Also it's partially because I tend to have bad/weird experiences at their restaurants. Like the employee that asked me what kind of bread I wanted, and when I told her she flipped out because they didn't have type of bread. She said nothing beforehand, and there wasn't any sort of sign or anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, I actively avoid Subway if I have better options. Also it's partially because I tend to have bad/weird experiences at their restaurants. Like the employee that asked me what kind of bread I wanted, and when I told her she flipped out because they didn't have type of bread. She said nothing beforehand, and there wasn't any sort of sign or anything.


 There was a certain bread of theirs that I liked. I don't remember what it was called but I think it was topped with parmesan. IIRC, I would usually pay for extra meat and cheese.

I kind of stopped going there because I noticed that my post-Subway trips to the bathroom were rather urgent. I'm not sure if it was always that way. It might have been and I just didn't notice but as I started going there more often, the pattern became unmistakable.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Look at this guy, now traveling the world for no real reason other than to sight see. He was an extreme shut-in before. I'm happy for him, and is an inspiration. I only wish I would have snapped out of it earlier.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Another one to add to the list of (crappy paying) jobs that I find interesting: running around and scaring people👻. It'll probably do wonders with blasting through one's social anxiety - you get to hide behind a costume after all.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Why are bees and their products so fascinating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

POTENTIAL TRIGGER WARNING! 


* *




This is one of the more intelligent SA videos I've seen. I tend to agree with the people who believe that society should be more accepting. There is some stuff in here that might bother some people though so be warned on that.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This weatherman looks like Conan's older brother.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Mom! Dad! I want to become a butler when I grow up!






It's a shame this channel is now defunct. I really liked seeing the random snippets of life and niche professions featured.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I was looking around for the Star Trek thread to post this in, I thought there was a general purpose one but couldn't find it. Anyway, I have TNG playing on Pluto as I wander around a virtual world and started thinking about that time that the Voyager crew killed Tuvix, I never understood how no one outside of the doctor saw the ethical dilemma that they were indeed killing a sentient being - regardless if it originated from two of the voyager crew members. I remember seeing that episode for the first time and being shocked that the crew just allowed it to happen. 






Anyway, this is the last youtube video I watched so I will place it here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I was looking around for the Star Trek thread to post this in, I thought there was a general purpose one but couldn't find it. Anyway, I have TNG playing on Pluto as I wander around a virtual world and started thinking about that time that the Voyager crew killed Tuvix, I never understood how no one outside of the doctor saw the ethical dilemma that they were indeed killing a sentient being - regardless if it originated from two of the voyager crew members. I remember seeing that episode for the first time and being shocked that the crew just allowed it to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *




Something similar happened in the first second season TNG episode called Time Squared (which was one of the few really decent early episodes). It was ruined only by Picard's odd decision to just murder his duplicate with a phaser at the end. That never sat right with me (The Picard of later seasons just wouldn't have done that) and just shows that TNG-era Star Trek still hadn't really found itself


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Not youtube, but still a pretty good episode from the outer limits. Very cheesy, but the kind of generic cheese I can enjoy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I just had to share this in some way:


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cool video detailing the mysteries of an Alaskan town of PortLock and why the residents left.






I love scary stories like this, and this guy does a good job telling it.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

My sister was in one of the crew members wedding party was good friends with his wife.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember they had like a whole wall full of these things at the Y I used to go to when I was a kid. I didn't understand and mostly just found them interesting because of how weird they were and how funny people looked using them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't believe this guy is 39 - I would have sworn he's about 28 at the most. He's having a whale of a time no matter how old he is though. Good for him.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

LOL I remember those things, they were pretty much everywhere back in the day.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember they had like a whole wall full of these things at the Y I used to go to when I was a kid. I didn't understand and mostly just found them interesting because of how weird they were and how funny people looked using them.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

A video regarding World of Warcraft, which I don't have an active subscription for. I saw a link for it on their forums, and watched it - being a WoW player on and off for years, I found it to be interesting. 






I've been playing on private servers for the past year, so I guess in a way I am still an active player on it and still find it to be fun. Seeing this video on WoW was fun for me. If any of you are fans of WoW, and haven't seen the video yet, you may like it as well. Just don't read the comments as it will spoil the entire video.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I can't deny his talent but I always couldn't stand him. Then I'm not really a fan of rap.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Germany in a nutshell


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

lunacat said:


>


If only I could give two ratings... at the same time.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Me: I gotta study.
Also me:


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anybody else remember laughing at Floyd and Jolene?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

For years I was trying to remember the name of an arcade game I played as a kid. Yesterday I discovered the “Museum of the Game” site which yielded it up. Maybe hard to believe for those who grew up with the Xbox but this was exciting.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

😨😨😨





I feel bad for the workers who are making these, I hope they don't get sick.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I was binge watching this series on YouTube with great curiosity and awe... when I reached this episode on Peru. "Lake Titicaca". I'm so immature. Another one that gets me is Bangkok.

*



*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Interesting vid about jazz improv


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

This Aussie girl is a lot of fun.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This is so amazing


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Flash mob scene from Friends with Benefits. Really liked that film; it's the old romantic in me haha


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

I keep dreaming about moving some place new and starting over fresh. So I'm always interested in stories of people doing that.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sprinter said:


>


 I thought it was biting his nose in the thumbnail.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Time to shank a Thanksgiving dinner. 🦃


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Sea Legs (7 mo ago)

This whole series


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I feel that those legos are just a little uncooked.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I was just wondering where this guy went, and bam, he comes uploads a video. Seems to happen often, and not only to me.





My favorite episode will always be the one about the café though.





The fact that he doesn't put his face in during the videos is probably why I enjoy them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sprinter said:


>


 I used to watch that channel. Very interesting.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Glad I was able to find these. Used to watch these from a video cassette as a small twerp. Fitting for the time, but we have come a long way. 😌 Sort of.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Mandeline (9 mo ago)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm not going to post the video, but wow, what a small world. I found somebody I knew as a kid in a video about mental health recovery. Or at least I think it was him, as he's a grown man now. He looks incredibly familiar, and has a very familiar way of speaking, but the selling point was that his name is Chase. He worked in something about 'quality control' at a beer facility at the time of the video, at least from what I can tell from his uniform. As a kid he annoyed the crap of all the other kids and often got in trouble. He viewed me as a friend, like many of the 'annoying' weird kids at the time (I attracted them like flies). Indeed, the more I rewatch the clips of him, the more I assure myself that it is him. Funny thing is, I could have met him again.

Sort of unrelated/related video that I also watched. I can't help but point out the way a couple of the former students are dressed... and they're like, what, 30? I'm kidding of course.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

sprinter said:


>


Yeah, I just wouldn't.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Glad she's famous. One positive thing to come out of social media: the ability to publicly shame such people, with a chance of it going viral. She wouldn't have been punished otherwise.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Home Is Where Our Heart Is - How To Make Hand Soap From Conkers






They said you need around 25 conkers. Passed through the park today and there were only three as all the others had been taken already


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ironically, I think the one thing that shows the age of this more than anything is the aspect ratio. Of course, the aspect ratio is wrong. They have it stretched so it fills a widescreen monitor better but I'm sure this would have been (originally) 4:3 AR. So it looks vertically squished and people (especially) look strangely short and wide.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ironically, I think the one thing that shows the age of this more than anything is the aspect ratio. Of course, the aspect ratio is wrong. They have it stretched so it fills a widescreen monitor better but I'm sure this would have been (originally) 4:3 AR. So it looks vertically squished and people (especially) look strangely short and wide.


It must be a film camera if it was video tape it would be degraded by now. One thing I notice is all those open freezers there seems to be more of the upright ones with the glass doors these days which I imagine save on energy.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

thats a real tough lock


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Nothing like a big hole in the ground to attract people.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

these guys are hilarious and it's not fake.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is really neat


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've always been kind of surprised at how utilitarian and not really luxurious these things were. The last time I was at the Dayton museum was in the mid 90s I think so I probably didn't see this one


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


>


You just introduced me to a YouTube channel I now want to binge 😁


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

This video reminded me of the statement I heard recently saying that humans are the only animal that will override their natural self preservation instinct for fame, money or just thrill seeking.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Click bait. maybe not.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

adjusting for inflation today it would be brother can you spare a $1.95


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Back in the days of old, in the year 0 AI (After Internet) I remember our cable provider would occasionally offer free channels, such as HBO, Cinemax, and others as promotional events that usually lasted about a week. During that time, I remember seeing this one clip from HBO which was so amazing to me, and I loved it every time it played.






Here is a video describing how it was made:






Here it is after being remastered:


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow. The beard on that guy looks like a bird's nest.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow. The beard on that guy looks like a bird's nest.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Speaking of beards...


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

such a good series, i've watched almost all of them now.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Just realized when I watch a youtube video on here I don't get all the ad interruptions with it. Nice.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This guy is apparently the Bob Ross of watch repair.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is probably not a good idea


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

A great channel for those learning real life japanese.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

More rain in the forecast apparently.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is kind of a weird video. 

I mean, I understand why NASA needed it but it's funny to me that it's on Youtube. Like "If you ever wondered what a spent space shuttle gas tank looks like floating in space, here you go!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------

